# DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 (PS2/Wii)



## Portgas D. Ace (May 18, 2007)

not sure if its real but it confirms king vegeta, king cold and nail.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 18, 2007)

Nice I hope we see stuff like original fusions like with the first Budokai series. Plus if this Is any thing like that series this one will be the best in the series.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (May 18, 2007)

the fighting system needs to be improved.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Portgas D. Ace said:


> the fighting system needs to be improved.



Meh i like it...a few upgrades though are ofcourse welcome. 

What it *needs* is online multiplayer.


----------



## Athrum (May 18, 2007)

Mmm Nail is probably Piccollo with a different outfit, he appears in all the games so far


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 18, 2007)

The scan says over 150 characters and the total amount for B2 was 129 including transformations so that's an extra 21 with transformations added....


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (May 18, 2007)

> What it needs is online multiplayer.



online would pwn.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 18, 2007)

I want it,I need it


----------



## Donkey Show (May 19, 2007)

LOL, still making it for the PS2. XD  I'm all over this though.


----------



## crono220 (May 19, 2007)

wtf...PS2...It's all about the 360/PS3...time to upgrade to next gen.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

PS2 and wii actually .


----------



## Donkey Show (May 19, 2007)

No doubt I'm getting it for the Wii.  I just thought it was amusing that the PS2 was getting it as well.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No doubt I'm getting it for the Wii.  I just thought it was amusing that the PS2 was getting it as well.



I suppose it's harder to make ps3 games than wii games or something . And i hope that the wii version will make use of the wii wifi. I mean untill now only pokemon battle revolution will be using it .


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (May 19, 2007)

i'm getting it for the wii.

more scans

they improve the Oozaru transformation.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 19, 2007)

those scans are too little


----------



## Birkin (May 19, 2007)

I have the second game. It's fun as hell, it needs some more specials and possibly better triggering when it comes the Wii mote.

And of course, as said before, a multiplayer option.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 19, 2007)

well i dint get the last 2 because the first 2 budokai werent that great 
so i waited till the 3 tenkaichi


----------



## Seany (May 20, 2007)

Meh i hoped that the Graphics would be improved, but it looks just like 2. Hopefully Amazing cutscenes this time around, and alternate costumes. That's all i really ask for!


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2007)

They -really- need Dragonball characters in it, like:

- Pilaf in a robot
- General (Colonel?) Blue
- Commander(?) Black
- Nam
- The guy with the Merry-go-round gum
- Kid Krillin, for what it's worth
- Those warriors that Baba had, other than the invisible one and Grandpa Gohan, who is already playable
- Chi Chi

They should also bring back Tiencha and Gokule, and add some more fusions, like Raditz and that Saiyan from the movie

And add in some more Shenrons


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 21, 2007)

As if we didn't know it was coming to the US it was just announced as Tenkaichi 3. 

And also

Art and Artifice

official site up


----------



## Hylian (May 21, 2007)

i like the japanese title better. what does tenkaichi mean anyway? 

shouldnt we have 'sparking meteor' and they have 'tenkaichi'? you know, since we speak english and they speak japanese? but no, it's the other way around for some reason


----------



## Seany (May 21, 2007)

> i like the japanese title better. what does tenkaichi mean anyway?
> 
> shouldnt we have 'sparking meteor' and they have 'tenkaichi'? you know, since we speak english and they speak japanese? but no, it's the other way around for some reason



Tenkaichi is basically just a tournament. Yeah the Japanese title is waaayyy better, a shame we can't have it. 
They changed the name and added Budokai because the last series sold so well, that's what i read.



Masaki said:


> They -really- need Dragonball characters in it, like:
> 
> - Pilaf in a robot
> - General (Colonel?) Blue
> ...



I agree!


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2007)

For you guys who read Japanese:

Did it say there's a Black Cat game coming out for the DS?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 21, 2007)

I might have to retry Tenkaichi Budokai 2 in my Wii again.  I still have it stored away, but I couldn't get anything down with it using the Wii-Remote <.<

I also had a lot of other games to play when I got it so I didn't really try (this was around Christmas) might as well pick it out so I can prepare myself for 3.


----------



## Jaga (May 21, 2007)

i hope it has an online mode and without those gay wii friend codes...the DBZ games are always rated T for crying out loud so obviously people who are playing it are older or their parents dont care so interacting with other anonymous people would make no difference...and an original story would be better cuz i dont wanna replay the dbz story for the 11th time (3 budokais + 2 budokai tenkaichis + dbz sagas + 4 gba dbz games)

and an adventure mode (like mario or zelda) would be nice along with the already existing fighting system in place. that dbz sagas game sucked ass so improving on that and putting it in together with the fighting would be nice...

also making the game for ps2 is really stupid...thats last generation... a wii only version would be better and then they can port it to ps3 and xbox 360 later...


----------



## TheWon (May 22, 2007)

I would like all possible characters like more of the eivl dragons, General Rildo, and more interactive stages.


----------



## Ikkaku (Jun 20, 2007)

I really hope they make this one better. Idk why people are saying the first two Tenkaichis were good, because they were pretty crappy in my opinion. Maybe since you guys played it on the Wii; I played mine on the PS2. I thought Tenkaichi 2 was going to fix everything, but it kind of made everything a little worse. The entire game was punch punch punch teleport punch punch punch teleport kick him away shoot a laser beam. Budokai 3 had real substance, and is still _the_ DBZ game I still play. I honestly just wish that they would just make a Budokai 4 instead of continuing with Tenkaichi. Budokai 4 with the entire cast of characters with new attacks and new specials for everyone with new stages would totally kick any Tenkaichi's ass.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 21, 2007)

It's official, Babidi and Spopovitch are in the game


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Jun 21, 2007)

I love tenkaichi 2, I wonder how this one will upgrade...

Hmm they could definetly improve by:
1. Online
2. Making the characters more differant from eachother
3. Upgrading the enviornments (like massive mountains, on the same scale as the show)
4. Team battles
5. Character creation mode?
6. More specials
7. More combos
8. More characters
9. Better graphics
10. Completely destructible enviornments
11. The abilitly to blow people's limbs off


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I suppose it's harder to make ps3 games than wii games or something . And i hope that the wii version will make use of the wii wifi. I mean untill now only pokemon battle revolution will be using it .



No no no it is way harder for game creators to make a game for the Wii because of the controls. especially for fighting games like this one. The reason is because PS3 and 360 are around the same format that game makers have used for years but the Wii is different they cant just modify the game to another system the have to *really* figure the controls and layout of the game more.

But yes i might get it if it has Wi-Fi


----------



## Banshi (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok, Im not bashing this game or anything but what more can they due, and improve in the tenkaichi series? they,ve already made how many games and almost nothing has really changed except graphics, and small adjustments to the battle engine

it seems like all there doing now is cashing in on the game and destroying it in the process. I really hope this has online play. And it better be for free. I cant see anything else that would make this game worth it


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 21, 2007)

I will probably buy this game for the Wii.

If it has Wifi, it will be a MUST BUY for the Wii...

B2, people can be EXTREMELY cheap. Hopefully, that has been eliminated in B3, cuz the cheapness killed the fun of the game.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jun 21, 2007)

I would love it if they added some of the original DB characters like that dragon and Buddhist/Hindu.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 21, 2007)

Namu and Giran?^^^


----------



## Saito (Jun 21, 2007)

I hope the developers add more to the fighting gameplay with more interactive fields, better charcters and new fusions. Also they should improve the fighting, the finisher/specials and the dragon rushes for each player to make it more unique.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> B2, people can be EXTREMELY cheap. Hopefully, that has been eliminated in B3, cuz the cheapness killed the fun of the game.



Says the guy who uses trunks and sena and that black punch guy on every deck of his JUS.....


----------



## Seany (Jun 21, 2007)

Hell yes! Babidi!
he's going to be quite the unique one heh

In that scan it seems that dodging has now been added, also firing beams after teleporting.

Now..next character, is hopefully Kid Krillin!


----------



## Ikkaku (Jun 22, 2007)

These are the two characters whom I think they should've added a long time ago: GT kid Goku and Pikon.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Jun 22, 2007)

graphics look  better then T2


----------



## Seany (Jun 22, 2007)

nice! almost B3 quality


----------



## Birkin (Jun 22, 2007)

Some few things I personally would like to see in this game:


1. Online play (vs. and team vs.)

2. All characters that has ever existed and has been shown to fight

3. More unique specials and more specials.

4. Better Wii-Mote acting (I just had to put that there)

5. Full destruction of environment, bigger maps, bigger buildings/mountains etc. and everything you destroy something with let's say Spirit Bomb there's a new destroyed environment every time, not the standard one.

6. To complete a level the mission "Lose this battle" should be used (I.E. Majin Vegeta vs. Fat Buu = You have to lose)

7. This also goes to the no. 6, much MUCH harder fights. Especially those you have to lose.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Says the guy who uses trunks and sena and that *black punch guy* on every deck of his JUS.....



Jotaro.... says a guy that plays the game non-stop and doesnt even know the characters name.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 22, 2007)

Jotaro's black?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Jotaro.... says a guy that plays the game non-stop and doesnt even know the characters name.



I rarely use him...like 1 out of 50 matches...and i've never watcher jojo's bizzare adventure so i'm not supposed to know his name.

And he's not black that punch machine thing he attacks with is. (it's like his soul or something?...i really don't know)


----------



## Ikkaku (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone know if there adding any of the other Shadow Dragons? Nova/Ice would be good characters to put in. And idk if they did this in Tenkaichi 2, but I think it would be better if Sin/Omega Shenron was one character instead of it just being Omega Shenron. He can start out as Sin Shenron, and then have an in-game transformation and turn into Omega Shenron. Not that big of a deal but I just think that would be a better handling of his character.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 24, 2007)

A 3rd? Wow it looks realy good and hope they add online play!


----------



## Birkin (Jun 24, 2007)

Ikkaku said:


> Anyone know if there adding any of the other Shadow Dragons? Nova/Ice would be good characters to put in. And idk if they did this in Tenkaichi 2, but I think it would be better if Sin/Omega Shenron was one character instead of it just being Omega Shenron. He can start out as Sin Shenron, and then have an in-game transformation and turn into Omega Shenron. Not that big of a deal but I just think that would be a better handling of his character.



It's both Syn Shenron and Omega Shenron. They're both in the game.


----------



## Emery (Jun 24, 2007)

Meh.  I don't see the point.  It doesn't look like anything fresh.  Just a couple of new characters that NO-ONE will ever use.  

What I'd really like to see is a Yu Yu Hakusho or Bleach game that plays like Tenkaichi.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jun 24, 2007)

i been to a alot of T2 tronys and Won most of them(most people there was 15-17 and had a 20 bucks prize)

basicly T2 has alot of spaming that mess the game up

1.like USJborly lock 0 but unblockable....  
2.trucks Power up combo 72-84 hit...... .
3.cell drian life-ki into life rush 50-52 hit....... 
4.zanya and any one with a sword inf combo(its hard to do but me and my friend and get a combo of about 40-45 with)

which need to be fixed. 

but also make some char stronger(like some low hp char have like one 1 ki cost attacks)


----------



## Emery (Jun 24, 2007)

Soulbadguy said:


> i been to a alot of T2 tronys and Won most of them(most people there was 15-17 and had a 20 bucks prize)
> 
> basicly T2 has alot of spaming that mess the game up
> 
> ...




I did not understand a single word you just said.  I sincerely hope that English isn't your first...or even second language.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jun 24, 2007)

I only speak English,srry(sorry) about that i was using some fighting game terms.
Such as

T2(Budokai Tenkaichi2)
Lock(means a combo/string which you can not get out of)
Unblockable(well)
Power up(turning trucks well to SSJ)
Rush(the dash moves in DBT2)
Inf(infinte)
Char(as in character for short and iam too lazy to type out)
Cost(how much ki it takes to do a move)
Trony(as in tournament)

i hope this helps

any thing else,is well a mispell on my part.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2007)

New kickass (short) vid. Enjoy 

Attention Defecits


----------



## Nero (Jul 4, 2007)

well, i hope in the next one the RPG element would be more developed..


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2007)

klahamarian said:


> well, i hope in the next one the RPG element would be more developed..



It won't be. This will be an enhanced fighter. Although i do hope for a new other dbz rpg...sadly this ain't it.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 4, 2007)

Reps for sharing that video. Goku's Super Saiyan transformation looks kick ass. Considering avatarizing it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 4, 2007)

You know what wold be GREAT? If you could actually greate your own characters.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2007)

ItachMaru said:


> You know what wold be GREAT? If you could actually greate your own characters.



Meh....i like using the chars and moves from the anime....and i like their japanese voices too....this is a fighter not an mmo....there could be a game where you made your own chars though that would be fun too.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Meh....i like using the chars and moves from the anime....and i like their japanese voices too....this is a fighter not an mmo....there could be a game where you made your own chars though that would be fun too.



There is already a game like that in development. Akira Toriyama is actually among the directors. Should be a thread on this forum.

Also, I dislike the Z-items. It would be so much better without them. I'd also like to see characters doing different moves for each saga or mid-saga. (I.E. Goku can't use Kaioken when fighting Raditz)


----------



## Banshi (Jul 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Attention Defecits


 like i said. what more can they change. Nothing new so far


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2007)

Banshi said:


> like i said. what more can they change. Nothing new so far



I (personally) never said or expected for em to change stuff in the sparkiing series....only to improve and make it more fun which i think they'll do.


----------



## Ikkaku (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey is there any other place to show that video? Doesn't load for me.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 5, 2007)

Great!  They need a longer storyline and maybe online support.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2007)

Ikkaku said:


> Hey is there any other place to show that video? Doesn't load for me.



I didn't upload it to a "place" it's a direct link from the company website. Try installing quick time player to your pc and i think it'll work.


----------



## Hylian (Jul 5, 2007)

i hope this game has online

it looks like they're just adding only a few more characters that i dont care about (there's not that much more to pick from anymore). not much people care about being able to play as king cold or spopovich


----------



## Sasugay (Jul 6, 2007)

As long as it's easy to unlock those characters. It was easy in DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2, but in Budokai 3 ( I adored this game) I spent 90% of my play time flying around trying to unlock the characters that I didn't have and I couldn't. Especially Broly, I spent countless hours trying to unlock him. The strategy guide didn't help, even Gamefaq didn't help. Because they're never specific enough.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> As long as it's easy to unlock those characters. It was easy in DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2, but in Budokai 3 ( I adored this game) I spent 90% of my play time flying around trying to unlock the characters that I didn't have and I couldn't. Especially Broly, I spent countless hours trying to unlock him. The strategy guide didn't help, even Gamefaq didn't help. Because they're never specific enough.



I don't exactly remember since it was like 3-4 years ago but i never looked into a guide and finished unlocking all the chars the same day i got the game thus it wasn't hard...you need minimal skill to play video games lol....but not being able to do it with a guide...unless the guide was ultra sucky (which you shouldn't need anyways...) it sounds unreal to me to find that game hard.


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 6, 2007)

I hope the add stage destruction and explosions like there was in Budokai 3 because i loved that


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2007)

Getting all the characters in 3 without a guide is pretty hard. I don't beleive you did it in one day without a guide as you have to take some obscure courses of actions to do so.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Jio said:


> Getting all the characters in 3 without a guide is pretty hard. I don't beleive you did it in one day without a guide as you have to take some obscure courses of actions to do so.



Well i played the whole day pretty much.....and again i don't remember much but i did drink a lot of coffee so my psyche could have been elated to an abnormal level .


edit: new gameplay vid from the game expo. 

Not very impressive and kinda low quality but still kinda nice.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2007)

And another new vid with cool new moves (it' sin french though >< ).


edit: and a few more Virtual Fighter 5 x360 to have online play








Virtual Fighter 5 x360 to have online play


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2007)

Big news...wii version *will* have online gameplay after all....here's my proof


----------



## Geou (Jul 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Big news...wii version *will* have online gameplay after all....here's my proof



Awesome. Although, it could still be used for something else, like maybe capsule trading (wait, are there capsules in Tenkaichi Budokai? I don't remember...) ... I'll hope for the best, though.


----------



## Sasugay (Jul 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I don't exactly remember since it was like 3-4 years ago but i never looked into a guide and finished unlocking all the chars the same day i got the game thus it wasn't hard...you need minimal skill to play video games lol....but not being able to do it with a guide...unless the guide was ultra sucky (which you shouldn't need anyways...) it sounds unreal to me to find that game hard.



I never said it was hard. I said unlocking characters was hard. and I doubt you unlocked every character in Budokai 3 in one day. that doesn't seem very realistic considering the number of characters there was. I was only missing a few. I only looked at the guide to see how to unlock Broly, I never did.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Big news...wii version *will* have online gameplay after all....here's my proof



Be ready for some insane cheapness that will kill your wifi experience.... 

At least it has wifi, which rocks...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Be ready for some insane cheapness that will kill your wifi experience....
> 
> At least it has wifi, which rocks...



I have no idea what it considered cheap with this game cause with the few people i versed no matter what they did i was able to easily own em. What do you mean by cheap? Rushes? Knowing the teleport timing? Everyone playing with gogeta ssj4? If it's anything of the above i have no reason of worrying . The only cheap thing i remember was vegeta's BBA being a seeking move but that was in sparking not sparking neo and most likely not in sparking meteor.

And if some new magic cheap thing exists in meteor...well that's what FCs are for .


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2007)

New great game trailer . (uber cool JP song )


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Yay, can't wait for online play on the Wii.

PS2 version is fail now unless it gets online features too.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 10, 2007)

I think it's about time to make a thread about discussing a Wii tournament.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Yay, can't wait for online play on the Wii.
> 
> PS2 version is fail now unless it gets online features too.



Ya ps2 ver won't have it.


----------



## Ikkaku (Jul 15, 2007)

Wikipedia says GT Kid Goku will be playable...true?


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 15, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> I want it,I need it



me too


----------



## Banshi (Jul 15, 2007)

Im glad this game will be playable online, but i doubt there going to try and balance the game, which will destroy half of the fun


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 15, 2007)

Im gona get for my birthday cos thats when it comes out


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

Ikkaku said:


> Wikipedia says GT Kid Goku will be playable...true?



True.


People you might wanna check the tournament thread we've set up for this game on the online section.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

> What it needs is online multiplayer.


no thats a bet, i'd love to see this game online, in fact any DBZ game, they need a make yourown character function then it would be awesome...i mean a bunch of gokus running around would be tedious.......


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> no thats a bet, i'd love to see this game online, in fact any DBZ game, they need a make yourown character function then it would be awesome...i mean a bunch of gokus running around would be tedious.......



This game HAS online battles...how many times should we have to say this ? lol


----------



## csr (Jul 24, 2007)

Interveiw at E3...I don't know if someone already posted this or not so im doing it  anyways.

[YOUTUBE]eNJ40M2TYRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## General Mustang (Jul 24, 2007)

^ Sweet, thanks


----------



## Birkin (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that interview. Looks neat indeed.


----------



## csr (Jul 25, 2007)

You guys are welcome!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmmm. In on of the videos im pretty sure I saw King Vegeta... 

Tenkaichi 3 will never be complete until they add both Marons. Krillin's old girlfriend and daughter


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 25, 2007)

IGN added more character images:


GT Goku and Supreme Kai, and... omg Future Gohan?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> IGN added more character images:
> 
> 
> GT Goku and Supreme Kai, and... omg Future Gohan?



Check the other thread in the online sections i posted a lot of pics of that stuff (gt goku dragonpunch and universal genki dama included , on page 16)


----------



## Birkin (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, too little activity in my thread lately


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2007)

^Lol.

Future Gohan is the pwnage awesomeness.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 26, 2007)

Which gohan version of gohan do you think looks the coolest? Mystic gohan(my sig) or future gohan?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2007)

This game would be alot better if they would just take all the stupid characters out.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 26, 2007)

ItachMaru said:


> Which gohan version of gohan do you think looks the coolest? Mystic gohan(my sig) or future gohan?



Lawl we know who mystic gohan is   .

Seriously though....imo teen ssj2 > mystic > adult ssj2 in burned out sayaman outfit (that black whole-body jumpsuit) > future with 1 arm.




Devil Akuma said:


> This game would be alot better if they would just take all the stupid characters out.



You can always just...ya'know...not use em >_>. No one puts a gun on your head to play as one of the stupid chars and i guarantee to you that the online play will make you fed up with facing gogeta and ssj4s all the time and you'd wish people used other chars.

Also some people might wanna play as em so there's no harm done.


----------



## csr (Jul 28, 2007)

Ichigo should be in this game!​


----------



## dilbot (Jul 28, 2007)

this aint no future gohan! he gotz 2 armzz!!!!! someone please chop them off!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 28, 2007)

Badass Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3XdJ5tQpTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2007)

dilbot said:


> this aint no future gohan! he gotz 2 armzz!!!!! someone please chop them off!



Yes he is...he has the scar and his look...he's just before he lost the arm...and i bet he'll have a costume with just 1 arm cause his masenko is performed with him using only 1 arm...and cause he can use makankosappo that only the future one knows.


----------



## asch (Jul 28, 2007)

PS2!!!!!!Thank you!!!!And the trailer looks pretty nice.


----------



## Superior (Jul 28, 2007)

if he had only one arm his fighting stye would be diffrent thts why


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2007)

Need to fix the title and put in it "online for wii only"  

I assume someone got a tourny already planned?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Need to fix the title and put in it "online for wii only"
> 
> I assume someone got a tourny already planned?



YOU MEAN YOU DIDN'T KNOW?!?!

...

My sig...

IT'S ALL THERE!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2007)

O LOL! I FORGOT !  Sorry


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2007)

Rock Lee01 said:


> if he had only one arm his fighting stye would be diffrent thts why



Like i said...his fighting style includes him only having 1 arm already so most likely (as in 99% ) he will have a costume with just 1 arm.





asch said:


> PS2!!!!!!Thank you!!!!And the trailer looks pretty nice.



Ps2 though won't have online play sadly ...


----------



## geostigma (Jul 29, 2007)

That trailer was nice. If thats the intro music to the Japanese version and not the US I want the Japanese version. Too bad playing import games int as easy as it was on the original ps (why did they have to name a new system the f'ing psx, we were labelling that as the psx for years and now these pricks wanna say you're talking about something else when you say psx...U WERE LAST NOT US YOU STUPID NARC PRICKS!!!)

anyway now I guess we'll be able to see the true difference in power between the ps2 and wii...unless they build it from the gound up for ps2 and ported it over. I know the japanese voices will be in both, I just wish they could get the original japanese bgm, or allow custom tracks.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 29, 2007)

I hope the only thing they change in the gameplay is making it easier to do the blasts because I think I've finally started getting really good at T2. I'm starting to feel I *might* stand in chance in the tourney.


----------



## Xell (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow. GT Kid Goku, finally. Not a fan of GT, but it's nice to have him. Hopefully they'll have an alternate costume of DB clothing. That would make him my favourite character without a doubt.. *Drools at the thoughts of DB Goku turning SSJ3*


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 8, 2007)

I got a few new stuff....first some new artwork (mainly) scans.












And the last batch of Q/As from the game makers : 





> Q: Will there be a mini game mode?
> 
> NB: Yes. There will be some mini-games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xell (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice to see they'll still be using the japanese music.


----------



## Beelzejow (Aug 10, 2007)

_I love this game. _


----------



## dilbot (Aug 10, 2007)

i want to play as shenron! RAWWWRRRRR YOUR WISH IS NOT GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 17, 2007)

3 more chars confirmed (Seripa Tambourine and Dr Wheelo)

Here's the scan


----------



## Xell (Aug 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> 3 more chars confirmed (Seripa Tambourine and Dr Wheelo)
> 
> Here's the scan



Oh sweet! Tambourine!


----------



## Birkin (Aug 19, 2007)

I can only see Baba's five fighters to be remaining now. And some minor characters in the World Martial Arts Tournaments.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2007)

Goku said:


> I can only see Baba's five fighters to be remaining now. And some minor characters in the World Martial Arts Tournaments.



You forget gt vegeta gohan and goten , general rildo and san shenron....maybe kid krillin too since we got tambourine.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 19, 2007)

wanna play "We got power" while fighting against Kid Buu.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 19, 2007)

Meh, whatever happens from GT doesn't interest me. 

But Kid Krillin would be awesome.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 19, 2007)

the only thing I want from GT is Nova shenron.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2007)

Totitos said:


> the only thing I want from GT is Nova shenron.



He is in.

Btw some new scans...oh and i've read that kid chichi will also be in...haven't seen a pic of it yet.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2007)

Found that chichi pic after all .


----------



## Birkin (Aug 19, 2007)

Saiyan chicks <3


----------



## Totitos (Aug 19, 2007)

the story mode looks badass.

finally more DB characters.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2007)

This game gets better and better as the time passes XD.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 19, 2007)

lol Giant chick monkey.


----------



## Seany (Aug 19, 2007)

OMG Tamborine! 
and Chichi? 
this is too awesome!

Come on now, if those two are added then this means Kid Krillin is *definatley* in.

I read info that there was only ment to be 1 DB character this time  i guess this proves it was fake. Either that or the designers decided to add more.
Anyway, it's bloody great!


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2007)

Lone said:


> OMG Tamborine!
> and Chichi?
> this is too awesome!
> 
> ...



I never heard anything of that sort so yeah it was fake. (i'm a member of the atari forums and there's tons of official info there but nothing about only 1 db char)


----------



## Seany (Aug 19, 2007)

Ahh good then.
Most of the remaining characters should be DB ones, since they are the best.
I do want Bio Broly in too. Hey it completes the movies then. Would be pretty silly to have everyone but him.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 19, 2007)

I still think the storymode should have the characters that are in the series there but never fought. I.E when Trunks and Goten fought in the tournament you see the referee and Bulma, Vegeta, Goku etc. talking about it.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 19, 2007)

ChiChi <3

...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Found that chichi pic after all .



I hope it wasn't only kid Chi Chi.  It'd definitely be cool if Tournament Chi Chi and DBZ chi chi are in it too.  If they were palate swaps then I wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## Seany (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeahhh i wouldn't mind that..


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 19, 2007)

DOKUTA WIRO!!!!!!!

SHOWTIME!!!!!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 19, 2007)

Lone said:


> Yeahhh i wouldn't mind that..



Exactly.  Plus It'd pretty much be much better to control a Chi Chi who pulled off some impressive moves, rather than control a loli Chi Chi >.>

It wouldn't be hard to implement either if they just borrow some ideas from the Chi Chi in super dragon ball z.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 19, 2007)

When Syn Shenlong transforms, he better absorb SIX dragonballs.  In BT2 he absorbed five.


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 20, 2007)

ah, young Chi Chi

proof that Toriyama had fantasies of half naked pre-pubecent girls


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2007)

thesh00ter said:


> ah, young Chi Chi
> 
> proof that Toriyama had fantasies of half naked pre-pubecent girls



Nah , that's regular japanese style and very common for comedy moments. (it does have elements of loli but in japan it's just viewed as a joke...people in the US are super sensitive about that kind of stuff though...still for me growing up with DR slump and kagemaru and DB all uncut (and a few other anime i bet you don't know cause the're way too old and never came to the US lol) has taught me the truth)



> I hope it wasn't only kid Chi Chi. It'd definitely be cool if Tournament Chi Chi and DBZ chi chi are in it too. If they were palate swaps then I wouldn't mind at all.



I'm 95% sure we'll only have kid chichi.





J-san said:


> When Syn Shenlong transforms, he better absorb SIX dragonballs.  In BT2 he absorbed five.



He first absorbed 5 of em and then suu shenron came to fight him and did that red suicide attack and then ishenron absorbed his dragonball too , thus the super ishenron of bt2 is the one before he fought suu shenron and got his dragonball.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 20, 2007)

Dang, I didn't watch much GT so I musta missed it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2007)

New gameplay vid. 

Shows some cool stuff but nothing really new.


----------



## Bass (Aug 20, 2007)

Youtube version of it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ0KXgYGXT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2007)

Hell thanks Bass.

Babidi fails lol :/

a video that  just found

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBITTIHNFM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seany (Aug 21, 2007)

God every video has Broly in it. It's becoming annoying..


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 21, 2007)

And I thought too many giant apes were the only things annoying.


----------



## Seany (Aug 21, 2007)

Broly classes as a giant ape


----------



## Scud (Aug 21, 2007)

As long as it has Zarbon, I'll buy it.


----------



## Bass (Aug 21, 2007)

Hmm...since I'm too lazy to check through the pages, has someone already posted the screenshots from the intro?


----------



## Jazz (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, they have.


----------



## Bass (Aug 21, 2007)

Ahhh...okay, thanks.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's some new and some old pics mixed up...but for some ppl they may all be new so i'll just post the link instead of just the new ones ^_^.


----------



## Seany (Aug 22, 2007)

Ahh Chichi has the fan, nice.

LOL at Gotenks in the opening. Broly is in the opening too?? so fucking overrated XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2007)

Lone said:


> Ahh Chichi has the fan, nice.
> 
> LOL at Gotenks in the opening. Broly is in the opening too?? so fucking overrated XD



Broly has the most idiotic fans...they think he's equal to ssj2 or even ssj3 and that the punch goku used to kill him was equal of the genki dama that took out buu (even though the people who gave him the power for the punch were about to faint from fighting broly and weren't even ssj >_> ) and that his power always grows and crap like that...but there's a lot of em so they put him in everything...fat buu and janenba are in the opening too.


Although i concede...gotenks is one of my top 3 fav chars for some reason...my crazy fascination with ssj3 is prolly one part of it lol.


----------



## Bass (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Bass (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry for double posting but a new commercial (bad quality) showing Future Gohan's rush and DB Goku's Dragonfist.

Link removed


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Aug 22, 2007)

Sweet.  Cyborg Tao is finally in.  If they put in Eis Shenron, I would be happy with this game.


----------



## Seany (Aug 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Broly has the most idiotic fans...they think he's equal to ssj2 or even ssj3 and that the punch goku used to kill him was equal of the genki dama that took out buu (even though the people who gave him the power for the punch were about to faint from fighting broly and weren't even ssj >_> ) and that his power always grows and crap like that...but there's a lot of em so they put him in everything...fat buu and janenba are in the opening too.
> 
> 
> Although i concede...gotenks is one of my top 3 fav chars for some reason...my crazy fascination with ssj3 is prolly one part of it lol.



Yeah spot on there, i have to agree!
I mean if he got handed by Ssj Goku then..come on people =/.

Ah nice vid Bass!
I have to say, Kid Goku's ultimate.. looking just like B3 version.
F Gohan owns.


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 22, 2007)

^
That makes me very happy. heh
Been waiting a while.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> Sweet.  Cyborg Tao is finally in.  If they put in Eis Shenron, I would be happy with this game.



Cyborg Tao was in the previous game too actually.


And i doubt San Senron will be in since they revealed all the GT chars already (kid goku suu senron etc.) the remaining 5 chars will either be from movies or really unimportant chars imo. (and possibly kid krillin since we have tambourine and kid chichi which is much less importand than kid krillin)



Moondoggie said:


> ^
> That makes me very happy. heh
> Been waiting a while.



Also goku-late has his end of Z outfit also (the bluish one that looked similar to the GT one) and i think gt kid goku will have a tail as his alt costume , also yamcha will have his very first costume.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Aug 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:
			
		

> Cyborg Tao was in the previous game too actually.


Actually he was only in the Japanese/PAL Wii version.  Well technically he's new for the people who didn't get those versions.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> Actually he was only in the Japanese/PAL Wii version.  Well technically he's new for the people who didn't get those versions.



And with that logic all 161 chars will be new chars if someone who never bought any dbz game in his entire life and buys this....which makes no sense.

I'm gonna stick to "he was in sparking neo" however since i have the jp version of it.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anybody know who that pink thing to the right of Bojack?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> Does anybody know who that pink thing to the right of Bojack?



Pilaf robot.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks Dreikoo.

Here's my theory on the new characters: Since they were on the Japanese game before that they wouldn't count as a new character.  But who knows what they'll do.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> Thanks Dreikoo.
> 
> Here's my theory on the new characters: Since they were on the Japanese game before that they wouldn't count as a new character.  But who knows what they'll do.



I do since i'm a regular in the game publisher company forums and i'm saying that they do not count as new chars. The JP version is what we get just translated (actually i'm getting the JP version i'm not waiting the extra months for the US release) so if it's not new for the JP then it's not new period . Happy?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2007)

New godly gameplay vids (worthy of be double posting XD) i'm not reaching overhyped status here . this


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I'm sort of upset seeing that Eis Shenron is Nuova Shenron's alternate outfit.  Well at least one them is in there. 

I think they should kept the character selection the same as they did in BT2. You know where you highlight the character and press L1 & R1 instead of selecting the character and then choosing the transformation.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> Well I'm sort of upset seeing that Eis Shenron is Nuova Shenron's alternate outfit.  Well at least one them is in there.
> 
> I think they should kept the character selection the same as they did in BT2. You know where you highlight the character and press L1 & R1 instead of selecting the character and then choosing the transformation.



I didn't pay much attention to those things...the gameplay was so crazy that it was worth it.

Also here's another new vid GO VIDEO! I CHOOSE YOU!


----------



## Hylian (Aug 23, 2007)

i hope we get the characters that europe got for tenkaichi 2 that we never got..
like king piccolo or pilaf


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2007)

Rinku said:


> i hope we get the characters that europe got for tenkaichi 2 that we never got..
> like king piccolo or pilaf



Yes those are in.


----------



## Seany (Aug 23, 2007)

Jesus was that awesome! 

The last vid.. 
*Loving* the new outfits. Some of my favourites are in finally. 
And the warp system is just epic lol

thanks for posting!


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2007)

Lone said:


> Jesus was that awesome!
> 
> The last vid..
> *Loving* the new outfits. Some of my favourites are in finally.
> ...



Sure  .


I read that the guy will have 3 more vids so check it once in a while


----------



## Seany (Aug 23, 2007)

I sure will check it >

I've never been so excited for a GT based anything. GT Goku is amazing 

..God i hope Vegeta has badman shirt..


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2007)

Have you seen the new gallic cannon? It looks beyond awesome


----------



## Seany (Aug 23, 2007)

No  
at least, i don't think i have. I'm gonna wait till the game to view that  it will just make it sweeter.

Oh yes, and Kaio Ken is actually done correct this time!


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2007)

Lone said:


> No
> at least, i don't think i have. I'm gonna wait till the game to view that  it will just make it sweeter.
> 
> Oh yes, and Kaio Ken is actually done correct this time!



It looks great...vegeta actually has that pinkish pointy aura before firing it and it's x2 bigger than it was before (even when fully charged).


(btw in the gohan vs broly vid...didn't' their aura when they charged look beyond awesome...i think they finally nailed how auras should look)


----------



## Seany (Aug 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> It looks great...vegeta actually has that pinkish pointy aura before firing it and it's x2 bigger than it was before (even when fully charged).
> 
> 
> (btw in the gohan vs broly vid...didn't' their aura when they charged look beyond awesome...i think they finally nailed how auras should look)



I look forward to it then. 

God yes! it looked really really great. 
Super Saiyan it self looks alot cooler now too. Nice colour effects. =D

Well, i just can't wait for this game lol.

about 2 months left to go heh


----------



## Serp (Aug 23, 2007)

This game looks beyond awesome  
Any release date as of yet.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2007)

Serp said:


> This game looks beyond awesome
> Any release date as of yet.



4 of october for me (japan). Somewhere in november for you guys


----------



## Serp (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok thank you Dre.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Aug 23, 2007)

I think it's November 13th to be exact.


----------



## Seany (Aug 24, 2007)

UK also gets it at the end of October i read


----------



## Serp (Aug 24, 2007)

Well thats good Im in UK


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Aug 24, 2007)

Europe should get it in Winter 2007.  That's all the info. I could find.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 24, 2007)

New kickass vids .

 (suu senron  vs king vegeta and goku vs gt goku round 3)

sort-of-catchy AMV (all of ssj4 goku's moves showed and some of futore gohan)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2007)

This game can't come out fast enough


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 24, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This game can't come out fast enough



You said it...that's why i'm importing.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 25, 2007)

3 new vids from this guy and they show ALL of the b2s and UBs from all chars in both demos.

I wont' comment on em so i won't spoil it but they look amazing.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Aug 27, 2007)

A new interview has been put up:
Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima -First Term-


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Aug 29, 2007)

I read over at IGN forums that TB3 would probably have 2 on 2 on screen at the same time. Sort of like Dbz legends. Is that true because I hope so.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Naruto Sensei said:


> I read over at IGN forums that TB3 would probably have 2 on 2 on screen at the same time. Sort of like Dbz legends. Is that true because I hope so.



No that's not true.


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Aug 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No that's not true.



Just goes to show you can't believe everything you read but still can't wait for this game to come out.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Naruto Sensei said:


> Just goes to show you can't believe everything you read but still can't wait for this game to come out.



Yeah that's sure true, i only believe what atari employees post in the official forums of the game.


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

Jesus i want more new characters announced! 
there's like 8/9 spots left, and i hope all i want is in there <3


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Lone said:


> Jesus i want more new characters announced!
> there's like 8/9 spots left, and i hope all i want is in there <3



Actually there are only 5 but there is info of new fusions never shown in the anime and manga...not sure if those count for the 5 left chars or not.


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

lol i hope not XD

more characters! i'm addicted to more


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Lone said:


> lol i hope not XD
> 
> more characters! i'm addicted to more



It's fact man....5 chars without counting the transformations left , 161 total.


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

God all i want now are Kid Krillin and Bio Broly. MUST HAVE.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Lone said:


> God all i want now are Kid Krillin and Bio Broly. MUST HAVE.



I believe kid krillin is 99% in since we got tambourine. Bio broly i don't' care for but did you see regular broly's transformations and special move vids? They're pleasing enough for me  .


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

I know  it would be bloody silly not to have kid krillin

hell yes i saw! looks so good ..

i love his transformation!!! best in the game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2007)

His lssj is tied with bojack's transformation for me...the face effects of broly are better but bojacks aura effect is just perfect....i generally love the auras in this game.


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

Yep! 
i was worried that the auras wouldn't be better, but my oh my, they rock.
It's on B3 coolness.

I have to say i'm always the most excited about alternate outfits .


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Lone said:


> Yep!
> i was worried that the auras wouldn't be better, but my oh my, they rock.
> It's on B3 coolness.
> 
> I have to say i'm always the most excited about alternate outfits .



B3 doesn't' come close to this...b3 only had cool auras on the dragon rush thing you did...the regular aura was to broken apart and too pointy not just one body of aura like it's supposed to be.


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

Aye it definatley beats B3 overall now. The aruas look just as cool as each other i ment 
but.. i'm still not happy with Kaio Ken's arua >_< it's supposed to be a darker red. not light. oh well


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2007)

I dunno what people complain about...i may bee too simple about my colors but i found kaioken in bt1 and 2 just fine.


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

Ahh it's just my favourite technique, that's all. I want it done correct! >


----------



## King Dead (Aug 29, 2007)

So are Fetal Gohan and Umikame (turtle) playable yet?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Lone said:


> Ahh it's just my favourite technique, that's all. I want it done correct! >



Well i certainly can understand that feeling . If you put it that way then hell yeah it sucked and it needs to be deeper red !!!  .


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

> So are Fetal Gohan and Umikame (turtle) playable yet?


Which Gohan is that? 

and you just want the Turtle playable? 



> Well i certainly can understand that feeling . If you put it that way then hell yeah it sucked and it needs to be deeper red !!!  .


Lol damn right


----------



## King Dead (Aug 29, 2007)

Gohan's embryonic form. While he was still in Chi-Chi's womb.

I mean, why not go the distance and add all of the other worthless characters? Last time we got Garlic Jr. and Cui, and now we're getting "Kid Chi Chi," Spopovich and Babidi, so why not the bear thief, the street fighter Goku beats up when he first visits Bulma's hometown, Bubbles, or the invisible man?


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

Save those awesome fighters for a better game 

Garlic Jr ish cool


----------



## Pein (Aug 29, 2007)

they obviously are running out of characters thats why you got so many crap ones


----------



## Totitos (Aug 31, 2007)

Badass new Trailer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWtKuVIeBcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 31, 2007)

God Enel said:


> Badass new Trailer
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWtKuVIeBcE[/YOUTUBE]



That ain't new , about a week old or more and i already posted it here , this is the post: Episode 45 DDL
edit: yeah it's actually 8 days old


----------



## Totitos (Aug 31, 2007)

lol I was late.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 31, 2007)

God Enel said:


> lol I was late.



No worries...you might wanna check the older pages though cause i posted a ton of vids and if you missed this one you most likely have missed them too cause this one was by far the biggest.


----------



## jebara (Sep 1, 2007)

crono220 said:


> wtf...PS2...It's all about the 360/PS3...time to upgrade to next gen.



just went 2 a thread about rumors of naruto and dbz games going 2 ps3 why dont u chek it out its at gaming department


----------



## jebara (Sep 1, 2007)

Lone said:


> Save those awesome fighters for a better game
> 
> Garlic Jr ish cool



they cant, there running out of new characters so this maybe the last game because i cant think of any 1 left thats not already in the game and what is the point of a new game if there r no new characters it will be just like the old game just with a bit of improvments so 4 1 who dosent buy it he dosent miss much


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 1, 2007)

when we speak of alt.costumes is Teen Gohans Red Gi in this game (frm Bojack Movie) if so please show me if there is any pics or vids...

LS^^


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2007)

jebara said:


> they cant, there running out of new characters so this maybe the last game because i cant think of any 1 left thats not already in the game and what is the point of a new game if there r no new characters it will be just like the old game just with a bit of improvments so 4 1 who dosent buy it he dosent miss much



lol i was being sarcastic xD



> when we speak of alt.costumes is Teen Gohans Red Gi in this game (frm Bojack Movie) if so please show me if there is any pics or vids...
> 
> LS^^


It can be seen in the new trailer. You have to have a good eye though, it's only on for about a second.


----------



## Atmosphere (Sep 1, 2007)

man, another jeezz DBZ don't quit


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll kick anybodies ass with mystic gohan.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 1, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I'll kick anybodies ass with mystic gohan.



I second that .


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 6, 2007)

3 New chars all from DB. (#8 , Namu and Devilman)



I'm apathetic towards em.....and sad for the even smaller chance of gt vegeta and goten being in.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 6, 2007)

I smell a real storymode, starting with Dragon Ball to end the of Dragon Ball GT.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 6, 2007)

Goku said:


> I smell a real storymode, starting with Dragon Ball to end the of Dragon Ball GT.



Damn, and i thought budokai tenkaichi 2 was long.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 6, 2007)

Lone said:


> lol i was being sarcastic xD
> 
> 
> It can be seen in the new trailer. You have to have a good eye though, it's only on for about a second.



You sure that wasnt future gohan, and not goku clothed gohan?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 6, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You sure that wasnt future gohan, and not goku clothed gohan?



No , it's true...i came across it many times in the atari forums so if i happen to see it again i'll post it here.


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2007)

so many characters


----------



## Jaga (Sep 7, 2007)

Goku said:


> I smell a real storymode, starting with Dragon Ball to end the of Dragon Ball GT.



that sorts seems painful...lol. unless they make that an adventure type thing, I don't see myself wanting to play single player mode. going through like 500 fights in budokai tenkiachi 2 was painful. by adding db and more of dbgt it would be like 1000 fights.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 7, 2007)

Jaga said:


> that sorts seems painful...lol. unless they make that an adventure type thing, I don't see myself wanting to play single player mode. going through like 500 fights in budokai tenkiachi 2 was painful. by adding db and more of dbgt it would be like 1000 fights.



What are you talking about? Budokai tenkiachi 2 painfully long? I finished it 100% in a day and a half....that's below nothing. There are games that have weeks of gameplay in em , hundreds of hours , bt2 and even 3 will never be painfully long .

 And 600-800 easy storymode fights are nothing , if you wanna get good for the online...if you don't put in x10 that amount of after-the-100%-completion battles in the hardest difficulty you'll get your ass handed to you from the skilled people that will be populating the online community.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 7, 2007)

It depends on how dedicated you are to finishing the game as fast as you can. I remember some guys that beat some FF Games in less than 4 days.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 7, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> It depends on how dedicated you are to finishing the game as fast as you can. I remember some guys that beat some FF Games in less than 4 days.



You got it here.

I finished ffx in less than 3 days cause i waited for it for so long and i couldn't let it down  . Still though that wasn't' nearly 100% finished after the 3 days , i had just finished the basic story while bt2 was done 100% in a day and a half.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's the image i promised of teen goahn in goku's gi.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2007)

8 new vids


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2007)

Jaga said:


> that sorts seems painful...lol. unless they make that an adventure type thing, I don't see myself wanting to play single player mode. going through like 500 fights in budokai tenkiachi 2 was painful. by adding db and more of dbgt it would be like 1000 fights.


if BT3 is shorter than BT2 i would be very disapointed


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> if BT3 is shorter than BT2 i would be very disapointed



Nah it can't be...there'll be a bunch of new fights with all those chars added....both for GT and DB.


----------



## Bass (Sep 15, 2007)

100x Kamehameha is godly.


----------



## jebara (Sep 16, 2007)

they should make tenkachi 4 on ps3 with online gaming,faster action and better grahpics
2 late 4 tenkachi 3 cause its 4 wii and ps2 and im sure a ps2 and wii will never have those features on a dbz game


----------



## jebara (Sep 16, 2007)

i wonder is new characters the only thing diffrent from tenkachi 2 because if it is then its just tenkachi 2 remix


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 16, 2007)

jebara said:


> they should make tenkachi 4 on ps3 with online gaming,faster action and better grahpics
> 2 late 4 tenkachi 3 cause its 4 wii and ps2 and im sure a ps2 and wii will never have those features on a dbz game



T3 has online for the wii. And better graphics too (in one of the interviews they said that the ps2 version is a bit blurry compared t the wii one).



> i wonder is new characters the only thing diffrent from tenkachi 2 because if it is then its just tenkachi 2 remix



Online , new gimmicks , new moves and new ways older moves look , new auras , more dramatic transformations (much much cooler) and a story mode where you decide the outcome and has many potential ending and finally (this is confirmed by the game creator) new fusions *that never were in the anime*.


----------



## Superior (Sep 16, 2007)

no theres alot more then just new characters if you have been seaching the web lately


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Arale and general blue are the remaining chars after all....oh and here's the big 8 min trailer we've been waiting for....too many godly stuff to point out...so everyone just point your 1-2 fav things...mine were the super genki dama in the end and that blast 100% frieza shot that did a struggle with angry kamehame ha.

Link removed


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 19, 2007)

Woot awesome trailer, I'm getting more excited every day for this lol.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I suppose it's harder to make ps3 games than wii games or something . And i hope that the wii version will make use of the wii wifi. I mean untill now only pokemon battle revolution will be using it .



Its the massive difference graphics wise. So if they make a game for Wii it aint going any higher to a 360 or PS3. shame shame shame...


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Its the massive difference graphics wise. So if they make a game for Wii it aint going any higher to a 360 or PS3. shame shame shame...



Lawl that was posted months ago....anyways with the new dbz game being made for ps3 this issue has long been solved .


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 19, 2007)

I heard they were in the works to have that new one be multiplatform, PS3 & 360. It would be wise of them to do so.

Either way, Tenkaichi 3 will be enough for me for a while, with so many characters and online... be playing it for a long time


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Sep 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:
			
		

> Arale and general blue are the remaining chars after all


I don't mind General Blue in the game, but what's the point of having Arale in their?  There were much better candidates for that slot.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> I don't mind General Blue in the game, but what's the point of having Arale in their?  There were much better candidates for that slot.



Arale is the one who beat Blue though....and you'd know she can pack a punch DB-wise if you've watched Dr.slump.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 19, 2007)

What I was wishing they would add is a DB styled Krillin. All the characters in their DB forms would be awesome.

Oh well, I'm really glad they added the "hit-volley" again.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 19, 2007)

I hope Giran appears in the game since we are getting DB characters and Arale


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 20, 2007)

so sparking meteor in america its tenkaichi budokai 3?

wath a lame sparking meteor sounded soo cool


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> so sparking meteor in america its tenkaichi budokai 3?
> 
> wath a lame sparking meteor sounded soo cool



That's why i'm importing the Jp ps2 version and only getting the wii version from US for the online...cooler name and one month+ earlier release date .





HEATAQUA said:


> I hope Giran appears in the game since we are getting DB characters and Arale



No , the list is complete...no more new chars will exist. There will now only be a few new fusions that never happened in the anime but those don't' count as new chars.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Queiroz to quit Man U? New godly pics.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> so sparking meteor in america its tenkaichi budokai 3?
> 
> wath a lame sparking meteor sounded soo cool


nah sparking meteor is a lame title


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't forget to check out the tournament in the online section!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No , the list is complete...no more new chars will exist. There will now only be a few new fusions that never happened in the anime but those don't' count as new chars.


um were did you read that?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> um were did you read that?



Game creators said 161 chars would be the final amount and with general blue and arale we have 161. Everything here i say is from the game creator's company forum and from ataricommunity forum so you better take it as fact to save yourself any anguish of pointless hopes etc  .




> nah sparking meteor is a lame title



No , budokai tenkaichi is lame for many reasons :

1:It's worded wrong in japanese , it's tenkaichi budokai , the reverse means nothing.

2:It was made to lure the fans of the budokai games AND GIVES OFF THE *WRONG* impression that the sparking games are in any way related to the budokai games, when they're not and they're made by 2 completely different companies.

3: It was made up by donny clay .

4: It's a different title than the original japanese one.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Sep 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:
			
		

> No , budokai tenkaichi is lame for many reasons :
> 
> 1:It's worded wrong in japanese , it's tenkaichi budokai , the reverse means nothing.
> 
> ...


Agreed.  Japanese titles > English ones.

Also as I was looking at those pics. from IGN, I see that Cell's transformation is realistic now.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 20, 2007)

Hm, so that's it for new characters eh? Was hoping for maybe GT Trunks, Goten and Gotenks (Hey, you never know ) 

Also, how hard is it to play on the Wii? I play on PS2 so I have no idea really.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Hm, so that's it for new characters eh? Was hoping for maybe GT Trunks, Goten and Gotenks (Hey, you never know )
> 
> Also, how hard is it to play on the Wii? I play on PS2 so I have no idea really.



They talked about fusions never seen in the anime so gt gotenks may yet exist ( i'd really love him too)


As for the wii....if you get a classic controller it's exactly like using a ps2 controller so don't worry about controls.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 20, 2007)

I love playing it (well BT2) w/ the Wii Controls. It's really fun after you get the hang of it. I suggest that if you do get the Wii version, at least give the Wii Controls a chance before just using the classic.

Anyway, I was really wanting GT Goten too, I wish he would have been added


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I love playing it (well BT2) w/ the Wii Controls. It's really fun after you get the hang of it. I suggest that if you do get the Wii version, at least give the Wii Controls a chance before just using the classic.
> 
> Anyway, I was really wanting GT Goten too, I wish he would have been added



Yeah i'll surely will but i doubt they'd surpass the accuracy speed and precision i've achieved using my ps2 controller...without me breaking a sweat after only 20 matches lol....i've got extra fast fingers when it comes to fighter games .


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

You know what I want?

Fucking Veku.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No , the list is complete...no more new chars will exist. There will now only be a few new fusions that never happened in the anime but those don't' count as new chars.


What! NOOOOO!,I want Giran! ,I guess i will have to wait for the new Dragonball Z game


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> They talked about fusions never seen in the anime so gt gotenks may yet exist ( i'd really love him too)
> 
> 
> As for the wii....if you get a classic controller it's exactly like using a ps2 controller so don't worry about controls.



Well that would require GT Goten being in the game, and if there are no more character spots, then this is not likely 



2Shea said:


> I love playing it (well BT2) w/ the Wii Controls. It's really fun after you get the hang of it. I suggest that if you do get the Wii version, at least give the Wii Controls a chance before just using the classic.
> 
> Anyway, I was really wanting GT Goten too, I wish he would have been added



Oh I definately will be getting the Wii version for online play, just wondering how hard it is with the wii remote and seeing if I should pick up a classic. And we need GT Goten!


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Well that would require GT Goten being in the game, and if there are no more character spots, then this is not likely
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I definately will be getting the Wii version for online play, just wondering how hard it is with the wii remote and seeing if I should pick up a classic. And we need GT Goten!



They my just have gt gotenks ssj4 or something...like how ssj4 vegeta is separate....with what if fusions *anything* is possible .

And this'll be the first wii bt game i play so i don't know anything about the wiimote controls  i just know that the classic controller is exactly like the ps2 one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 21, 2007)

Those pics summarize what DBZ is all about. ALL HAIL DBZ!!!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 21, 2007)

Goku said:


> You know what I want?
> 
> Fucking Veku.



 Yes I want Veku too. haha i would destroy everyone with him. The only thing i didnt like about the last game was that Gogeta and some other people were significiantly stronger than other characters. There should be an option for all characters to have the same strength level.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Yes I want Veku too. haha i would destroy everyone with him. The only thing i didnt like about the last game was that Gogeta and some other people were significiantly stronger than other characters. There should be an option for all characters to have the same strength level.



Well...that was true to the anime though...beating gogeta with krillin shouldn't be too easy....and we can compensate for that by using tiers , like how our forum tournament will be so don't worry and join up  .


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 21, 2007)

Im still gunna get this game no matter what. 

Ill rep someone(and if dont have any rep left ill rep you tommorrow) if they make a list of all the new characters so far?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Im still gunna get this game no matter what.
> 
> Ill rep someone(and if dont have any rep left ill rep you tommorrow) if they make a list of all the new characters so far?



Check the firs page of the tourney thread for the tiers made so far, i'll have the rest by oct 6-8.


All the chars are :
1. Goku
2. Super Saiyan Goku
3. Super Saiyan 2 Goku
4. Super Saiyan 3 Goku
5. Kid Gohan
6. Teen Gohan
7. Super Saiyan Teen Gohan
8. Super Saiyan 2 Teen Gohan
9. Gohan
10. Super Saiyan Gohan
11. Super Saiyan 2 Gohan
12. Great Saiyaman
13. Mystic Gohan
14. Piccolo
15. Krillin
16. Yamcha
17. Tien
18. Chaoutzu
19. Vegeta (Android Era)
20. Super Saiyan Vegeta (Android Era)
21. Ascended Super Saiyan Vegeta (Android Era)
22. Vegeta (Buu Era)
23. Super Saiyan Vegeta (Buu Era)
24. Super Saiyan 2 Vegeta (Buu Era)
25. Trunks (Sword)
26. Super Saiyan Trunks (Sword)
27. Trunks (Fighting)
28. Super Saiyan Trunks (Fighting)
29. Ascended Super Saiyan Trunks (Fighting)
30. Goten
31. Super Saiyan Goten
32. Kid Trunks
33. Super Saiyan Kid Trunks
34. Majin Vegeta
35. Hercule
36. Videl
37. Great Saiyawoman
38. Supreme Kai
39. Kibitoshin
40. Gotenks
41. Super Saiyan Gotenks
42. Super Saiyan 3 Gotenks
43. Vegito
44. Super Vegito
45. Super Saiyan Gogeta
46. Bardock
47. Ozzaru Bardock
48. Raditz
49. Ozzaru Raditz
50. Saibamen
51. Nappa
52. Ozzaru Nappa
53. Vegeta (Scouter)
54. Ozzaru Vegeta (Scouter)
55. Cui
56. Dodoria
57. Zarbon
58. Monster Zarbon
59. Guldo
60. Recoome
61. Burter
62. Jeice
63. Captain Ginyu
64. Frezia 1st Form
65. Frezia 2nd Form
66. Frezia 3rd Form
67. Frezia Final Form
68. Frezia Final Form 100%
69. Mecha Frezia
70. Dr Gero
71. Android 19
72. Android 18
73. Android 17
74. Android 16
75. Imperfect Cell
76. Semi-Perfect Cell
77. Perfect Cell
78. Super Perfect Cell
79. Cell Jr
80. Dabura
81. Majin Buu
82. Evil Majin Buu
83. Super Buu
84. Super Buu Gotenks Absorbed
85. Super Buu Gohan Absorbed
86. Kid Buu
87. Garlic Jr
88. Super Garlic Jr
89. Turles
90. Ozzaru Turles
91. Lord Slug
92. Giant Lord Slug
93. Salza
94. Cooler
95. Cooler Final Form
96. Meta-Cooler
97. Android 13
98. Super Android 13
99. Broly
100. Super Saiyan Broly
101. Legendary Super Saiyan Broly
102. Zanqula
103. Bojack
104. Bojack Full Power
105. Janemba
106. Janemba Final Form
107. Hirudegarn Final Form
108. Tapion
109. Pikkon
110. Yajirobie
111. General Tao
112. Kid Goku
113. Ozzaru Kid Goku
114. Master Roshi
115. Master Roshi MAX Power
116. Grampa Gohan
117. Super Saiyan 4 Goku
118. Super Saiyan 4 Vegeta
119. Super Saiyan 4 Gogeta
120. Pan
121. Uub
122. Majuub
123. Baby Vegeta
124. Super Baby Vegeta
125. Super Baby Vegeta 2
126. Golden Ozzaru Baby Vegeta
127. Super 17
128. Syn Shenron
129. Omega Shenron

BT2 Wii Extras
130. Applue
131. Frezia Soldier
132. Pilaf Robot
133. Pilaf Robot Combined
134. King Piccolo (Granted Youth)
135. Cyborg Tao

New Confiremed Characters
136. King Vegeta
137. Ozzaru King Vegeta
138. King Cold
139. Nail
140. Babidi (Yakon and Pui Pui are part of Babidi's moveset)
141. Goku (Namek Era)
142. Super Saiyan Goku (Namek Era)
143. Piccolo (Younger Form)
144. Spovovitch
145. Kid Goku (GT)
146. Super Saiyan Kid Goku (GT)
147. Super Saiyan 3 Kid Goku (GT)
148. Nova Shenron (Full Power)
149. Future Gohan
150. Super Saiyan Future Gohan
151. Goku (Saiyan Era)
152. Fasha
153. Ozzaru Fasha
154. Dr Whello
155. Tambourine
156. Kid Chi-Chi
157. Android 8
158. Nam
159. Devil Man
160. Arle
161. General Blue


----------



## Kamina (Sep 22, 2007)

I Can't wait, im getting it for the Wii.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't forget to check out the tournament in the online section!


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 22, 2007)

Goku said:


> Don't forget to check out the tournament in the online section!



x10 ^ 88......55^99.....infinite


----------



## Totitos (Sep 22, 2007)

sorry If this was already posted before

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEXVVrMtndM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 22, 2007)

^

You're forgiven.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 22, 2007)

damn :/

I´m gonna pwn everyone with Bardock


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 22, 2007)

Gutts said:


> damn :/
> 
> I?m gonna pwn everyone with Bardock



Have you seen the new animations his specials have? They're beyond godly .


----------



## Totitos (Sep 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Have you seen the new animations his specials have? They're beyond godly .



indeed    I love the new ultimate that Kid Goku has now. reminds me of good times when I watched DB.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah and it actually looks almost better lol.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 22, 2007)

Gotenks ftw 

Even tho GT Kid Goku is pretty awesome xD


----------



## Totitos (Sep 22, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Gotenks ftw
> 
> Even tho GT Kid Goku is pretty awesome xD



Piccolo FTW

btw the opening is badass.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 22, 2007)

I hope this time piccolo end has the gekiretsumadan as his ultimate and not scattershot...those 2 moves should be reversed lol.


Oh and mystic gohan has a rush that ends with a kamehame ha as an ultimate...funky 


edit: i'm playing sparking neo atm lol...the wait kills me ...i just landed a full genki dama with kaioken on # 19


----------



## Totitos (Sep 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I hope this time piccolo end has the gekiretsumadan as hit ultimate and not scattershot...those 2 moves should be reversed lol.
> 
> 
> Oh and mystic gohan has a rush that ends with a kamehame ha as an ultimate...funky



I like the new sequence of the Makkanko Sappou.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 22, 2007)

Gutts said:


> I like the new sequence of the Makkanko Sappou.



Yeah me 2...in neo it was the only inherently BAD move int he game lol.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 22, 2007)

indeed it sucks.

it takes too much time to recharge it and costs alot of Ki-bars.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 22, 2007)

Gutts said:


> Piccolo FTW
> 
> btw the opening is badass.



Future Gohan FTW, who needs 2 arms to beast you all!


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 22, 2007)

I will defeat all with Brolly because "I AM A GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD"!!!!!!


----------



## Jazz (Sep 22, 2007)

Doesn't future Gohan use the Makkano Sappo?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 22, 2007)

My favorite move is gohan's Masenko


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 22, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> I will defeat all with Brolly because "I AM A GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD"!!!!!!



I'll kick your ass with mystic gohan.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 22, 2007)

I will kill everyone´s ass with Piccolo 

MAKANKO SAPPOU


----------



## Splyte (Sep 22, 2007)

wow this game is gonna be sick. dreikoo that is  such an awesome picture. the graphics and everything just look awesome


----------



## Totitos (Sep 22, 2007)

I want to go Kaio-Ken to everyone´s ass


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 22, 2007)

Gutts said:


> I will kill everyone?s ass with Piccolo
> 
> MAKANKO SAPPOU



What does piccolo have in his arsenal that can stand up to the beast that is mystic gohan? I kick both of yall asses. Keep in mind, if im using m.gohan, im going easy on ya. Dont make me use ssj4 gogeta, or future trunks(saiyan armor).


----------



## Totitos (Sep 22, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> What does piccolo have in his arsenal that can stand up to the beast that is mystic gohan? I kick both of yall asses. Keep in mind, if im using m.gohan, im going easy on ya. Dont make me use ssj4 gogeta, or future trunks(saiyan armor).



lulz powa level doesnt matter 

I can beat ssj4 Goku with kid Goku -__-

I?m a beast with Piccolo dont understimate him


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 22, 2007)

Anybody else wanna be King Cold?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm still sticking w/ Gotenks 
He's the most bad ass little guy around.

I hope everyone here is signed up for the NF Tournament so we can settle these things xD


----------



## Totitos (Sep 22, 2007)

I need the internetz connection :/


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 22, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Dont make me use ssj4 gogeta, or future trunks(saiyan armor).



1. Who can't use ssj4 gogeta? 

2. I will destroy you with future trunks (fighting) !!!! RAWR!!!!!





Gutts said:


> I need the internetz connection :/



Yeah, I gota see if I can connect. I have problems connecting to friends with Xbox Live so I'm not sure if I'll have the same problem with Wi-Fi.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 23, 2007)

SSJ4 gogeta is easy to beat cause of his uber slow ki charge and trunks in F armor sucks compared to the top tier chars....if you wanna use top tiers though i'll kid buu you to oblivion  ....although we'll be doing team of 5 matches and in those strategy matters a lot.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 23, 2007)

When was the American release again? November 17th?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 23, 2007)

13............


----------



## Birkin (Sep 23, 2007)

Right. Time to start planning!


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Sep 23, 2007)

I found this link to the Atari Forum where somebody is saying that there would be 30 more characters.  It's not very likely that this is true though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 23, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> I found this link to the Atari Forum where somebody is saying that there would be 30 more characters.  It's not very likely that this is true though.



No it's not true , like i said i'm a regular there and i post any info so if this was an option i'd had posted it long ago.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Sep 23, 2007)

@Dreikoo
I knew that.  I just that it was funny that somebody would actually think that.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No it's not true , like i said i'm a regular there and i post any info so if this was an option i'd had posted it long ago.



How many characters will there be?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 24, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> How many characters will there be?



All the chars are :
1. Goku
2. Super Saiyan Goku
3. Super Saiyan 2 Goku
4. Super Saiyan 3 Goku
5. Kid Gohan
6. Teen Gohan
7. Super Saiyan Teen Gohan
8. Super Saiyan 2 Teen Gohan
9. Gohan
10. Super Saiyan Gohan
11. Super Saiyan 2 Gohan
12. Great Saiyaman
13. Mystic Gohan
14. Piccolo
15. Krillin
16. Yamcha
17. Tien
18. Chaoutzu
19. Vegeta (Android Era)
20. Super Saiyan Vegeta (Android Era)
21. Ascended Super Saiyan Vegeta (Android Era)
22. Vegeta (Buu Era)
23. Super Saiyan Vegeta (Buu Era)
24. Super Saiyan 2 Vegeta (Buu Era)
25. Trunks (Sword)
26. Super Saiyan Trunks (Sword)
27. Trunks (Fighting)
28. Super Saiyan Trunks (Fighting)
29. Ascended Super Saiyan Trunks (Fighting)
30. Goten
31. Super Saiyan Goten
32. Kid Trunks
33. Super Saiyan Kid Trunks
34. Majin Vegeta
35. Hercule
36. Videl
37. Great Saiyawoman
38. Supreme Kai
39. Kibitoshin
40. Gotenks
41. Super Saiyan Gotenks
42. Super Saiyan 3 Gotenks
43. Vegito
44. Super Vegito
45. Super Saiyan Gogeta
46. Bardock
47. Ozzaru Bardock
48. Raditz
49. Ozzaru Raditz
50. Saibamen
51. Nappa
52. Ozzaru Nappa
53. Vegeta (Scouter)
54. Ozzaru Vegeta (Scouter)
55. Cui
56. Dodoria
57. Zarbon
58. Monster Zarbon
59. Guldo
60. Recoome
61. Burter
62. Jeice
63. Captain Ginyu
64. Frezia 1st Form
65. Frezia 2nd Form
66. Frezia 3rd Form
67. Frezia Final Form
68. Frezia Final Form 100%
69. Mecha Frezia
70. Dr Gero
71. Android 19
72. Android 18
73. Android 17
74. Android 16
75. Imperfect Cell
76. Semi-Perfect Cell
77. Perfect Cell
78. Super Perfect Cell
79. Cell Jr
80. Dabura
81. Majin Buu
82. Evil Majin Buu
83. Super Buu
84. Super Buu Gotenks Absorbed
85. Super Buu Gohan Absorbed
86. Kid Buu
87. Garlic Jr
88. Super Garlic Jr
89. Turles
90. Ozzaru Turles
91. Lord Slug
92. Giant Lord Slug
93. Salza
94. Cooler
95. Cooler Final Form
96. Meta-Cooler
97. Android 13
98. Super Android 13
99. Broly
100. Super Saiyan Broly
101. Legendary Super Saiyan Broly
102. Zanqula
103. Bojack
104. Bojack Full Power
105. Janemba
106. Janemba Final Form
107. Hirudegarn Final Form
108. Tapion
109. Pikkon
110. Yajirobie
111. General Tao
112. Kid Goku
113. Ozzaru Kid Goku
114. Master Roshi
115. Master Roshi MAX Power
116. Grampa Gohan
117. Super Saiyan 4 Goku
118. Super Saiyan 4 Vegeta
119. Super Saiyan 4 Gogeta
120. Pan
121. Uub
122. Majuub
123. Baby Vegeta
124. Super Baby Vegeta
125. Super Baby Vegeta 2
126. Golden Ozzaru Baby Vegeta
127. Super 17
128. Syn Shenron
129. Omega Shenron

BT2 Wii Extras
130. Applue
131. Frezia Soldier
132. Pilaf Robot
133. Pilaf Robot Combined
134. King Piccolo (Granted Youth)
135. Cyborg Tao

New Confiremed Characters
136. King Vegeta
137. Ozzaru King Vegeta
138. King Cold
139. Nail
140. Babidi (Yakon and Pui Pui are part of Babidi's moveset)
141. Goku (Namek Era)
142. Super Saiyan Goku (Namek Era)
143. Piccolo (Younger Form)
144. Spovovitch
145. Kid Goku (GT)
146. Super Saiyan Kid Goku (GT)
147. Super Saiyan 3 Kid Goku (GT)
148. Nova Shenron (Full Power)
149. Future Gohan
150. Super Saiyan Future Gohan
151. Goku (Saiyan Era)
152. Fasha
153. Ozzaru Fasha
154. Dr Whello
155. Tambourine
156. Kid Chi-Chi
157. Android 8
158. Nam
159. Devil Man
160. Arle
161. General Blue


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 24, 2007)

Besides online, are there any new features?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 24, 2007)

Apparently, there are added mini-games this time around.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 24, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Besides online, are there any new features?



Minigames (2-4 different i think) not just during the loading times , a new "challenge mode" like the one in korrin's tower at bt2 , 30 or 31 stages total (from 15ish on bt2) new what if fusions never seen in the anime and this time japanese music will be selectable in the Us version also , not just the Jp voices sucky dub music...although super survivor i heard may go only with the music and not the singing...which would suck but i will at least enjoy it some on my Jp ps2 version that one month before the us wii version with the online is out.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Sep 24, 2007)

On these what-if fusions, has any new been released because they are intriguing me somewhat.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 24, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> On these what-if fusions, has any new been released because they are intriguing me somewhat.



Nothing yet , you don't really need to ask all these things btw , the second something  is announced i post it here , just look through this and the tourney thread and you'll be set.


----------



## Splyte (Sep 24, 2007)

i heard and saw the video where that new fusions you have never seen before thing was said but with all 161 forms already announced and the release day right around the corner, doesnt that seem like maybe it was not to be? as much as i would love for some what if fusions i feel like it was just another one of those 'yeah ryo just misinterpreted the question'


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 24, 2007)

Ketsuban said:


> i heard and saw the video where that new fusions you have never seen before thing was said but with all 161 forms already announced and the release day right around the corner, doesnt that seem like maybe it was not to be? as much as i would love for some what if fusions i feel like it was just another one of those 'yeah ryo just misinterpreted the question'



Fusions do not count at characters , transformations don't either. And the fusion part wasn't from a vid , it was from the game producer's mouth so it's true. If you look in this thread i've posted the whole interview.


----------



## Grendel (Sep 24, 2007)

I seriously thought I read wrong when I first read about this game and saw it was coming out for the ps2...I'm ready to see what the game can do on ps3.

I do hope that in this game they don't make it so that every single "large" character can't be charged and just stands there as you punch it...plus I would like it so that you can get a better feeling for the difference in the power level of a transformation as well as the weak/strong characters.


----------



## Barry. (Sep 25, 2007)

I like the DBZ/DGT games and everything but don't u guys think they have milked this franchise enough? What could they possibly go into after this???


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 25, 2007)

Grendel22 said:


> I seriously thought I read wrong when I first read about this game and saw it was coming out for the ps2...I'm ready to see what the game can do on ps3.
> 
> I do hope that in this game they don't make it so that every single "large" character can't be *charged* and just stands there as you punch it...plus I would like it so that you can get a better feeling for the difference in the power level of a transformation as well as the weak/strong characters.



What do you mean "charged" ? 


And imo that feeling thing about the transformations was already there in bt2...at least i got it....try playing with broly or super buu or bebi or super i shenron or teen gohan and start from base and transform up and i think you'll get it too.


----------



## Grendel (Sep 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What do you mean "charged" ?
> 
> 
> And imo that feeling thing about the transformations was already there in bt2...at least i got it....try playing with broly or super buu or bebi or super i shenron or teen gohan and start from base and transform up and i think you'll get it too.




By "charge" I meant the blast attacks (usually blast 2) that involve charging the opponent and initiating a combo.  If try this one a large character (no matter how weak the character would be) it fails and you are knocked back.  

I do agree that there is some feeling but I just don't think there is enough feel to it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 25, 2007)

Grendel22 said:


> By "charge" I meant the blast attacks (usually blast 2) that involve charging the opponent and initiating a combo.  If try this one a large character (no matter how weak the character would be) it fails and you are knocked back.
> 
> I do agree that there is some feeling but I just don't think there is enough feel to it.


Oh , you mean *rushes*. That is not entirely true , for example ssj3 and 4 goku's dragonpunch and tapion's ultimate hit big chars too. 


And it depends or which chars you use really.....if you play a lot with baby and broly i think you'd get it enough....same if you play....say guildo VS hildegarn....it just boils down to what you chose to do.


----------



## TheWon (Sep 26, 2007)

Famitsu review scores
September 26th, 2007

NDS ASH - 9 / 8 / 8 / 8
Wii Pawafuru Major League - 8 / 8 / 7 / 7
*Wii DBZ Sparking Meteor - 9 / 8 / 8 / 8*

The PS2 version scored 1 point lower.
Thanks to GoNintendo.com


----------



## Birkin (Sep 26, 2007)

Most likely due to the motion and online play.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 26, 2007)

hey ifI get sparking meteor can I change the text language into english?

The english voices piss me off like you have no idea and I think that sparking meteor its a cooler name than tenkaichi budokai aye.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 26, 2007)

Even in Budokai Tenkaichi 2, you could change from English to Japanese voices if you like.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 26, 2007)

When is Meteor released in Japan?
And when is it released in the US?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 26, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> hey ifI get sparking meteor can I change the text language into english?
> *no*
> The english voices piss me off like you have no idea and I think that sparking meteor its a cooler name than tenkaichi budokai aye.



In sparking neo's US version you had the option of jp voices also...although i never bought that one...only the JP version of both sparking and neo.




Ziko said:


> When is Meteor released in Japan?
> And when is it released in the US?



4th of october and 13th of november.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 26, 2007)

i hope that tenkaich 4 have create a character


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 26, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> i hope that tenkaich 4 have create a character



Meh...imo dbz games are for playing with the chars you care for and admire....maybe if it had an original story and then you make a char to play it and the story was as interesting as the rest then yeah but if it's just create someone and fight with him like a sucky WWE game...no thanks.


edit: Lmao someone negged me for preferring the JP version of sparking...ah the noobenss....i guess i'll have to teach that one a lesson on bt3's wifi....too bad they didn't' leave their name....and too bad they didn't check to see that i'm the one making the tiers for the tourney  .


----------



## Alchemist ninja (Sep 26, 2007)

There really isn't much to add to the game.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 26, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with preferring the JP version of the game. To me, the American/European is better, as it has the ability to change voices and more easy to navigate the menus.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 26, 2007)

Exactly....and since i know japanese i have no handicap with menus speech and such...i think i was negged...cause i know to much ? .

The only bad thing with the US version is the music...they don't' use all the godly DB Z and GT tunes of the JP version.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah that's probably a minus, but they fixed that no?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 26, 2007)

Partially...i think...no lyrics on super survivor and cha le and we got power like they are on the JP version is now the minus remaining  .


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Partially...i think...no lyrics on super survivor and cha le and we got power like they are on the JP version is now the minus remaining  .



so the combat music and all that will be from the japanse version or the screwed american one?

dam its a lame they did not include the latin audio, latin dub was such a kick ass.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 27, 2007)

they should use faulconer music SS3 Theme,Android16,Vegeta theme.Vegeta SuperSaiyan,Evil Buu,Super Buu and DBZ finale themes pwn


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you guys honestly even like the Tenkaichi way of playing DBZ?  I have the first one but couldn't get into it.  I think the main downfall is the controls, it doesn't feel right in my opinion.  If they wanted to do a game like this they should have taken some lessons from Zone of the Enders which would have been sick for a DBZ game...


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 27, 2007)

> Do you guys honestly even like the Tenkaichi way of playing DBZ? I have the first one but couldn't get into it. I think the main downfall is the controls, it doesn't feel right in my opinion. If they wanted to do a game like this they should have taken some lessons from Zone of the Enders which would have been sick for a DBZ game...


I love it , it's *way* more true to dbz than the budokai games. You should try this one , it's ages ahead of the first one and has ONLINE PLAY .


----------



## TheWon (Sep 27, 2007)

New Interview!
%20Darker%20Than%20BLACK%20-%2025%20END%20RAW.avi.torrent"][S^M] Darker Than BLACK - 25 END RAW.avi


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 27, 2007)

They should use the dub music.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 28, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> They should use the dub music.



Can't, due to liscences.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 28, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> They should use the dub music.


yeah speciality from the android and Majin buu saga


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 28, 2007)

You guys seriously prefer it do the original music...?

Are you not anime fans and only watch dubs on TV or something?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 28, 2007)

were anime fan we just like better music and voice and the dub have it


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 28, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> were anime fan we just like better music and voice and the dub have it



english - Here

japanese - Here


Can't say i see what you mean....maybe try to explain why some random out of place with the entire anime rock music , chopped up pieces from movie 1 and 2 and saying "dragon ball z" in different ways as the only words of the song is batter than the godly cha la...i mean _"if your head is empty all the more space to fill with dreams !"_i is about as epic as quotes get...seems weird to me for someone who is an anime fan to not respect that>____>....RIGHT o *true* anime fans?


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

English dub pwns hard no I'm joking both sound fine its all about preference people.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 28, 2007)

Pein said:


> English dub pwns hard no I'm joking both sound fine its all about preference people.


Well in DBZBT2 The voice were actually really good, they all sounded like the originals from the anime. In DBZ games the dubs arent a problem, imo.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

English dub for DBZ is mostly better. Some voices i liked better in japanese. I think Dragonball had a good Japanese cast but DBZ when goku sounds worse then naruto you know you have a problem


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 28, 2007)

Personally I like the dub and original music both the same.

Now I do like the original intros/endings better than the dub, but a lot of the dub in-show music is just synonymous with certain things. I.e. the Android Saga music. I remember watching it wayyyyy back when it was first new on tv here in the US, and that music just made it perfect for me.

Either way, I'm sure BT3 will be fine in the music department, I wasn't dissapointed in 2's music.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> english - Engrish
> 
> japanese - Engrish
> 
> ...


since wend anime intro matter and that intro is a classic you should heard other music from the serie

also wend the dub started  before funi  recorded the voices they sucked especiality Mr.popo he give me ear cancer but after funi recorded it was diferent it rocked


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Yo im looking forward to this game so freaking much!!!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 30, 2007)

I want to be Babadi. 

And most DBZ fans know this, but 

Bibidi Babidi Boo. 

King Cold Freiza Cooler. All cold things. 

Garlic Jr. and the Spice Boys

  I always thought those were funny.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> english - fun tidbit
> 
> japanese - fun tidbit
> 
> ...



Wrong dub.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 30, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Wrong dub.



He didn't specify he just said "dubs have better music" . So i believe my post you quoted is 100% valid.




Linkdarkside said:


> since wend anime intro matter and that intro is a classic you should heard other music from the serie
> 
> also wend the dub started  before funi  recorded the voices they sucked especiality Mr.popo he give me ear cancer but after funi recorded it was diferent it rocked



I can't understand a word you're saying here mate...


And if it's ear cancer the matter...all dubs give me that...are you satisfied now that they suck?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 30, 2007)

Imo, DBZ is the only series that has pulled off a good dub.


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 30, 2007)

Goku said:


> Imo, DBZ is the only series that has pulled off a good dub.



agreed               .


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 30, 2007)

Cowboy bepop dub >>>>>....infinite...>>dbz dub...they didn't censor the hell out of it and they got it...."right-ish"....first try.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 30, 2007)

When I look at the dub, I'm trying to see how "livly" they act. Nartoo sounds retarded. And they yell like "heeeee..."

In DBZ (both Ocean Dub and FUNimation) they go "HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" and it makes it awesome.

DBZ soundtrack was also pretty awesome. Overall, the "IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAND!!!!!" scene had emotions in it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 30, 2007)

Goku said:


> When I look at the dub, I'm trying to see how "livly" they act. Nartoo sounds retarded. And they yell like "heeeee..."
> 
> In DBZ (both Ocean Dub and FUNimation) they go "HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" and it makes it awesome.
> 
> DBZ soundtrack was also pretty awesome. Overall, the "IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAND!!!!!" scene had emotions in it.



But if that's your criteria than how the Yaa which goku says most of the time in the dub even compare in your mind to the crazy HAAAA of his JP voice...i mean watch the part of goku going ssj3 in front of fat buu and compare the yells.....you'll instantly know what i mean.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 30, 2007)

the online mode sounds cool.. i hope theirs no friend codes and some kind of communication


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 30, 2007)

Jaga said:


> the online mode sounds cool.. i hope theirs no friend codes and some kind of communication



There are FCs but you can also play random matches too. And if you mean communications as in speak with the one you're playing against...nothing has been said about that so i doubt it.


----------



## K!suke (Sep 30, 2007)

Anybody here ever see Dragonball CG? That is the reason I want this game so bad. For Spopovitch.

Jeice: Cheese!
Burter: Butter!
Spopovitch: URYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Sep 30, 2007)

For those who don't remember, this game comes out in 4 days in Japan and then we'll learn everything else that hasn't been revealed already.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 30, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> For those who don't remember, this game comes out in 4 days in Japan and then we'll learn everything else that hasn't been revealed already.



We know...since i'm importing and i'm the one who'll finish the tiers for the forums tournament.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 1, 2007)

Goku said:


> Can't, due to liscences.


license?  for what freakin keyboard samples


----------



## Birkin (Oct 1, 2007)

Exactly, FUNimation has copyright on the music their composer make.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2007)

Goku said:


> Exactly, FUNimation has copyright on the music their composer make.


yeah but they used the music in the legazy of goku games


----------



## Jaga (Oct 2, 2007)

Goku said:


> Exactly, FUNimation has copyright on the music their composer make.



FUNimation is pretty gay... they don't let anybody use there things. It was help the DBZ games improve. They need to learn a thing... or 10 from Viz. I remember when all the DBZ sites tried to put episodes online and they tried to shut them down. Viz on the other hand is like... naruto episodes all over the internet? Theres millions of dollars in advertising we saved


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah but they used the music in the legazy of goku games



The legacy of Goku games were awesome nonetheless..

BT3 will be the same greatness


----------



## Bass (Oct 2, 2007)

New vids of story mode.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-v6bWJrCbM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05CJ1sgwTMI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFgM7Na6RGY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDng56KEB3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ziko (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the videos!

Cant wait to get the game!
Hope to get it soon!


----------



## Birkin (Oct 2, 2007)

It's pretty cool that you can initiate cutscenes like in the anime in a fight


----------



## Enishi (Oct 3, 2007)

- EDITED -

DELETERED

- EDITED -


----------



## Birkin (Oct 3, 2007)

How? It's the 3rd today XD

It's coming out tomorrow


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 3, 2007)

Tons of stuff here...watch 


edit: Just got my copy....oh what a glorious day .


----------



## Enishi (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry for the post then >_<, i've already deletered it -.-

Wanna play too >_< damn! >___<


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 3, 2007)

No thanks, despite having my PS2 modded, I'd I have to dig it out of god knows where, since it hasn't been used in forever lol.

I'll wait for my english Wii version


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 3, 2007)

Goku said:


> How? It's the 3rd today XD
> 
> It's coming out tomorrow



Nope.  If you saw that on game faqs they were wrong.  The game actually came out on the 2nd.  I guess they just decided to change shipping dates or something.  See?:

*Spoiler*: _just in case_


----------



## Birkin (Oct 3, 2007)

It said on the trailers that it would come out the 4th. Congrats on the game btw, you deserve it!

Anyways, be quick Dreikoo regarding what you need to do


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 3, 2007)

Epic CT background .

Oh and i'm on frieza's saga...well not literally since right now i'm at college....but in 2-3 days it'll be done .


----------



## Xell (Oct 3, 2007)

Should have this game by tommorow. Can't wait to hear the music they've added.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 3, 2007)

Goku said:


> It said on the trailers that it would come out the 4th. Congrats on the game btw, you deserve it!
> 
> Anyways, be quick Dreikoo regarding what you need to do


oh the trailers too?  I wonder why then.  It doesn't seem to be an advantage, as a matter of fact when I went to get the game they pretty much had a full stock of them.  


Dreikoo said:


> Epic CT background .
> 
> Oh and i'm on frieza's saga...well not literally since right now i'm at college....but in 2-3 days it'll be done .


Yeah I got that copy of CT a few days ago.  In the box and sealed, I almost fainted when I saw it .  My collection is now complete.  


Xell said:


> Should have this game by tommorow. Can't wait to hear the music they've added.



it's mostly music from the series (japanese version of course) with a few extras and whatnot.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 3, 2007)

Must get Tenkaichi 3 after exams week.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't mean to be rude, but has anybody that has gotten the game unlocked a what-if fusion yet?


----------



## Xell (Oct 3, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> it's mostly music from the series (japanese version of course) with a few extras and whatnot.



Just what I want!


----------



## Ziko (Oct 3, 2007)

Dreikoo, you have the Wii version?

SHould be getting the game in a few days..cant wait!


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 3, 2007)

I got the ps2 ver...i'm getting the US wii version cause i wanna play on online in my continent.


----------



## Xell (Oct 4, 2007)

I got it and played some of it! I love how they've added dialogue to battles. The music sounds great and I see some new features (Like when I used Makankousappo, I had to press Up + Square to boost it). An R3 Icon appears, so press R3 and you switch with your team mate! Much easier than before. 

And the new power up animations and attacks, are fucking beautiful. I can't wait to get home to play this tonight.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 4, 2007)

I've unlocked allmost everything...this game's storymode is very short...although greatly done. I'm at 89% i think...anyways this game is godly...all the new gimmicks all the new ways to teleport and escape and link combos...gah i got to do my math now XD.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 4, 2007)

When does the american version come out for ps2?


----------



## Xell (Oct 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I've unlocked allmost everything...this game's storymode is very short...although greatly done. I'm at 89% i think...anyways this game is godly...all the new gimmicks all the new ways to teleport and escape and link combos...gah i got to do my math now XD.



It is short indeed. They focused more on making the Battles Longer and the Storyline Shorter.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah and also on the many possible alternate endings...for example i beat nappa with kid gohan (btw *have you seen his ultimate?*...it's godly) and i beat osaru vegeta with goku instead of go to the sequence where he has his tail cut and then is hit by the one handed genki dama.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 4, 2007)

PM me the tier lists when done


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 4, 2007)

It won't be soon cause i need to play with all of the 161 chars for a long time to be able to evaluate em...they're all so much different than how they were i bt2...it'll take close to a week or so....don't wanna be sloppy...and you won't have the game for more than a month and a half...so what's the hurry for?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 4, 2007)

No hurry. I just wanna calculate the differences and lol, I might not have the game before after the tournament

I'm still gonna host it


----------



## Xell (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Dreikoo, do they still have capsules in story mode? Or is it all Normal Characters now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok then calculate this : Late goku OWNS .....that was my fist observation from the second i used him....except for ssj4 he totaly owns gt goku. All of his moves are unique and do a ton of dmg and look cool....what more could you want  (oh and he has the sayan armor he wore when he trained with gohan in the room of time and his end of DBZ blue gi)


edit: It's normal chars only but there is a custom mode...haven't gotten into it yet though. Btw to unlock dead chars (like future gohan) and some stages you need to wish with the dragonbals.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2007)

Dude I totally wanna get this game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 4, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Dude I totally wanna get this game.


----------



## Xell (Oct 6, 2007)

I've changed my mind about this whole new battle thing. It pisses me off that you keep having to wait for the damn R3 icon to come up to help the battle continue. It gets even more annoying when the opponent is fucking 10x more stronger than you and you either accidentally kill him out of worry or he kills you due to being too powerful. 

It also pisses me off that if you don't follow the R3 thing, you won't be able to unlock some of the fights. For instance, I killed Majin Buu with Majin Vegeta by not blowing my self up, and it skips straight to the damn Vegeta & Goku vs. Gohan Buu fight where I have to fuse into Vegetto. 

This battle system can be fun, but fucking annoying as well.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 6, 2007)

At least it's better than me playing BT2 Vegeta vs. Android 18 and totally kicking her ass, barely losing any life, then in the cutscene you get manhandled.


----------



## Xell (Oct 7, 2007)

How dissapointing. I completed Storymode 100%. No Gotenks vs. Buu? No Gohan vs. Buu? What the shit?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah the story isn't so great...but isn't the only purpose of playing the story (after having played it x5 already) to unlock the chars anyways...i didn't mind the story being like that cause the gameplay and the online rock.


----------



## Xell (Oct 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah the story isn't so great...but isn't the only purpose of playing the story (after having played it x5 already) to unlock the chars anyways...i didn't mind the story being like that cause the gameplay and the online rock.



I guess.

;_; It's just a bit sad not playing as Gotenks in the story at all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 7, 2007)

Meh...i just went wild wild him in the tournaments .


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 7, 2007)

Gotenks is one of my fav. characters, I think in the series if he used his brain more, he could have demolished Buu.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 7, 2007)

The fact the story's screw is the main problem with me. Even if it has other positives that was a major part of the game. I don't want to pop out the game and put in Tenkaichi 2 to have an amazing story mode, it's not the poiunt. If they copied T2's entire story mode, down to the teet I'd be thrilled.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh i'm so happy story isn't long. I love DBZ, really i do, but come on. I know the story so well i could retell every fight in detail. Let it be short, it's all about the vs anyways


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 8, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fact the story's screw is the main problem with me. Even if it has other positives that was a major part of the game. I don't want to pop out the game and put in Tenkaichi 2 to have an amazing story mode, it's not the poiunt. If they copied T2's entire story mode, down to the teet I'd be thrilled.



I disagree , the storymode takes from 5-10 hours to complete in the hardest difficulty , all the rest of the modes and esp if you add online have x10 that time and for me i dare to say much more than even THAT.

So how can such a small part of your time playing the game be a "main" problem...if anythign it's a minor one at best.

If you just wanna play story mode...play budokai 1 (not bt , regular b) since no game has touched it's storymode yet  but i need to inform you that in fighters story is NEVER the main part of the game... the actual fighting only is.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I disagree , the storymode takes from 5-10 hours to complete in the hardest difficulty , all the rest of the modes and esp if you add online have x10 that time and for me i dare to say much more than even THAT.
> 
> So how can such a small part of your time playing the game be a "main" problem...if anythign it's a minor one at best.
> 
> If you just wanna play story mode...play budokai 1 (not bt , regular b) since no game has touched it's storymode yet  but i need to inform you that in fighters story is NEVER the main part of the game... the actual fighting only is.


That won't be enough to compete with the majority of Tenkaichi 2's story mode. That was an amazing mode and not only was it longer, it was fun. So far it was the best DBZ story mode to date IMO. You can add online and the extra modes and everything else but story mode is just the story mode. You can't replace that. It's an inferior story mode compared to T2's, that's really it. 

It's a main problem for me. I've been playing DBZ games for years and story's always been one of my favorite modes considering I love it even if it repeats. To you it might be minor but to me it's a major part of the game downgraded now, look what happened with Halo 3 and it's campaign. 

And I' think T2's was the best one so far, you can say B1 but that's your opinion, I disagree with it. I like the story modes every game. They had no reason to shorten this installment's story.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 8, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That won't be enough to compete with the majority of Tenkaichi 2's story mode. That was an amazing mode and not only was it longer, it was fun. So far it was the best DBZ story mode to date IMO. You can add online and the extra modes and everything else but story mode is just the story mode. You can't replace that. It's an inferior story mode compared to T2's, that's really it.
> 
> It's a main problem for me. I've been playing DBZ games for years and story's always been one of my favorite modes considering I love it even if it repeats. To you it might be minor but to me it's a major part of the game downgraded now, look what happened with Halo 3 and it's campaign.
> 
> And I' think T2's was the best one so far, you can say B1 but that's your opinion, I disagree with it. I like the story modes every game. They had no reason to shorten this installment's story.



T2 surely had the most complete story i'm not debating that but it's story CSs sucked and were nothing compared to b1's.

And yes i never debated that t3's story was superior , i just said that since it's a fighter game , even if it is a bad story mode it doesn't' really matter. 

I understand where you're coming from but if you like the story mode so much and if you agree that it's repeated over and over...then why don't' you just go play the story mode of one of the previous 5 budokai games to fulfill your need for that and just play battles in t3.

As for the reason to shorten it this time, i read in the JP spike forums that the creators felt the same thing i told you above about "the same story being told over and over" so they decided to focus on what ifs since everyone has played the same story at least once. You can say that you like playing the same story over and over but that's your opinion...many people including the game creators think it's been done enough already .


----------



## Xell (Oct 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> T2 surely had the most complete story i'm not debating that but it's story CSs sucked and were nothing compared to b1's.



Ah wow, Nostalgia. 

*remembers the what if storyline in which Vegeta turns SSJ over Nappa being killed by Goku*


----------



## Seany (Oct 8, 2007)

^ I loved that 

I can't wait any longer for this *sigh* 
month and a half more. 

About the cut scenes. I'm still not impressed. Actually, i'm kinda annoyed. BT2s were alright, and i expected Spike to improve on those types of cutscenes for this one, but instead, we get nothing but the characters standing around, and then dialogue in the fight. 
It's no big deal though! it doesn't take away the amazing gameplay =] and that's most important really.
..lol Kid Kuririn should have been in..>.>


----------



## Jinibea (Oct 8, 2007)

Can some one give me the list of Characters I look on Wiki and 30 percent of the characters are not shown.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 8, 2007)

Search this thread..i've posted it x5 at least. (including 2 pics with all of the chars shown)


----------



## Jinibea (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanxs dude


----------



## Birkin (Oct 12, 2007)

New trailer pretty much shows the option of playing online across the world.


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Oct 13, 2007)

Will the american version still have the music from the Japanese anime??? Or will it be removed?


----------



## Seany (Oct 13, 2007)

^ Most likely removed. Sadly..
They have done it with the first 2, so i can see them carrying on with that routine.

Nice trailer, Goku.


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Oct 13, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> ^ Most likely removed. Sadly..
> They have done it with the first 2, so i can see them carrying on with that routine.
> 
> Nice trailer, Goku.


Nooooooooooooooooo!  Now I want to get the jp version. if only there are english subs and menus.


----------



## Seany (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeahh it does suck >.< 
i really love the Original music too..
but what can you do eh


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Oct 13, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Yeahh it does suck >.<
> i really love the Original music too..
> but what can you do eh



I have a jp wii, but I do like to understand the tutorials.  In T2  I just changed the audio jp and read the subs. I wonder why they leave the jp language & remove the music.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 13, 2007)

im pretty sure it has something to do with copyrights.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> New trailer pretty much shows the option of playing online across the world.



Wow...they look pretty retarded.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 13, 2007)

^ yea i know, reminds me of tenkaichi 2 trailers... except in those they were kids


----------



## Nicholas_wicked (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope this game is good.


----------



## Blade101 (Oct 13, 2007)

I bet it will be.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes it is very good...hard at first but you get used to if after 10 hours of duels on hardest .


----------



## dilbot (Oct 14, 2007)

^ the highest cpu level was so easy in bt2, did they change this?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 14, 2007)

dilbot said:


> ^ the highest cpu level was so easy in bt2, did they change this?



Oh my god, it was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too easy. I wonder how hard it is now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2007)

The hardest mode in bt2 is "normal" in 3 , and there are even 2 harder options....there on the "very strong" option in a 5 on 5 if you beat 2 chars with a char never falling to red health and without switching chars (which now restores some of their health and fully charges their ki if they stay out of battle for 1 minute or longer) you should be VERY proud....oh and winning 1 against 5 equally strong chars is impossible unless you max out your stats and all of the opponents are on normal.

Also (off topic...sorta) there are some Z items that change a char's aura color...and they include ssj1-4 type , broly type, pink white blue red and evil (dark pink with blackish parts...what frieza and super I shenron have). Cool huh? Finally piccolo with pink aura and early goku with white aura !


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

I just got one question Dreikoo.

Storymode, when Goku fights Raditz, is he able to do Kaioken?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah , and the one handed genki dama too , if you follow the story though ( by pressing r3 when it tells you ) you won't have time for either.


----------



## Seany (Oct 14, 2007)

Who would you say is the best character, Dreikoo?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2007)

SSJ4 gogeta , kid buu , ultimate gohan , ssj vegeto and mid goku if you manage to charge his genki dama to the max (strongest Ub by like x3 compared to most others)


Check the tier list in the tourney thread to find out about all chars actually lol.


----------



## Seany (Oct 14, 2007)

Ahh ok 
 Good. Kid Buu still ranks top..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 14, 2007)

Did they put Goku Jr. or Vegeta Jr. in the game yet? Always wanted to play as those 2.

And less than a month away before the game comes out in America!!


----------



## Seany (Oct 15, 2007)

^ Sadly they aren't in


----------



## Jinibea (Oct 15, 2007)

t my predictions are for next game.

Mr.Popo
Kaimi
Shen 
Grown up Chi chi
North kai
South kai 
East Kai
West kai.
some fighters from the Heaven tournement.

cant think of any more.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 16, 2007)

^ i wouldnt get the game just for those characters, if they did make a bt4 they better add some new moves/better storyline/better game altogether


----------



## Seany (Oct 16, 2007)

pokemaster95 said:


> t my predictions are for next game.
> 
> Mr.Popo
> Kaimi
> ...



KID KURIRIN!


----------



## Birkin (Oct 16, 2007)

Registration for the tournament is up in the online section.


----------



## Jinibea (Oct 16, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> KID KURIRIN!



After they add him what else can they add.


----------



## Davit (Oct 16, 2007)

they should add the rest of the evil dragons from gt and the rest of bojacks men, that would be pretty cool,..indeed some more dragon ball characters, and yes guys from the heaven tournament would be cool too


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Oct 16, 2007)

I've got the Japanese version, Sparking Meteor! and all I have to say is *WOW* this game is amazing!  I strongly suggest you buy this game, it's leagues beyond the first two in the series, just my 2 cents... though I'm sure people have said this already lol *shrugs*


----------



## Apollo (Oct 16, 2007)

Are the controls for this game the same as the previous installment?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2007)

apo11o said:


> Are the controls for this game the same as the previous installment?



PS2 i dunno but Wii they changed some shit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 16, 2007)

For ps2 they are very similar..but there are many new moves to be done.


----------



## Seany (Oct 17, 2007)

pokemaster95 said:


> After they add him what else can they add.



Character wise, still quite afew 

The ninja from DB
Cymbol
Kid Vegeta (from the Bardock movie. The GT one sucks.)
Bio Brolly
Spice Boys
Golden Oozaru
Android 14 & 15
What if fusions
General Black in the robot
Rildo
Ledgic
Mighty Mask
Slug's men

 more! more! more!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 17, 2007)

GT Goten!!!! That's all I have to say. 

And the what if fusion of GT Gotenks xD


----------



## Seany (Oct 17, 2007)

XD GT Goten fan are you..
yeah he would be nice i guess, but then they would also have to add baby's first 2 forms aswell, because Goten kinda only had one fight lol.

More characters the better anyway! 

God i wanna see adult Gotenks...
i wonder if he more cockier


----------



## Jinibea (Oct 17, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Character wise, still quite afew
> 
> The ninja from DB
> Cymbol
> ...




I can see that the next game will have 200 characters.


Who are the 9 black star dragons.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 17, 2007)

Goku said:


> Registration for the tournament is up in the online section.



Quoting myself


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 22, 2007)

Just got the game for PS2 and it is really good, still getting used to some new stuff. I almost have Story mode beat except for some of the Movie battles. I really want to get Future Gohan though, I think I need the dragon balls right?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 22, 2007)

Yup you do.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Oct 22, 2007)

Man I want to play it soooo bad. Its funny, Microsoft dont get it. hahaahaha


----------



## Superior (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey im a Microsoft supporter buddy


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Nov 6, 2007)

With this game coming out in just one week in the U.S., who all is now going to get it?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 6, 2007)

it got pushed back well the Wii version did.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm getting it the day it comes out, but only on PS2. I'll rent it for Wii if I want to play over the 'net.

I'm excited for all of the new characters!


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 6, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> With this game coming out in just one week in the U.S., who all is now going to get it?



Already got the Jp ps2 version since oct4...gonna wait for the US wii ver.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> it got pushed back well the Wii version did.



Yup, Wii is 12/3/07, PS2 is still the same tho.

I don't care to wait for the superior game though


----------



## dilbot (Nov 6, 2007)

>.< i feel they'll have a lot less people buying it just because of the release date Y_Y


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm gonna get my ps2 version between next wed. and fri.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 7, 2007)

Hopefully it'll have the Japanese voice actors like BT2 did.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 8, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Hopefully it'll have the Japanese voice actors like BT2 did.



Yes that's surely in.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 8, 2007)

Well once this game is out. That's it for the PS2. I hope that the PS3 game will be for Wii because I have a better chance of getting that in the future than a PS3


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 8, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Well once this game is out. That's it for the PS2. I hope that the PS3 game will be for Wii because I have a better chance of getting that in the future than a PS3



Doubt it cause a wii can't possibly handle a ps3 game without murdering it and they wouldn't have that , what i think will happen is that wii wii-ll () hold the BT series and the ps3 game that is being made right now will be  a totally new kind of dbz game. As for 360...they got dbz online to keep em happy .


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

So just picked up my English copy for PS2, was getting it for Wii Wii buy delay + Getting PS2 version early = buy. Pretty cool so far, love the new spirit bomb look


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So just picked up my English copy for PS2, was getting it for Wii Wii buy delay + Getting PS2 version early = buy. Pretty cool so far, love the new spirit bomb look



How? It comes out on Nov. 13... If it's come out earlier, I'm going down to GameStop TOMMOROW. >

EDIT: Holy shit, I just saw pics of the new version of the Genki Dama. Finally they have the cool version (the one he uses during the fight with Vegeta and in various films...).


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 9, 2007)

And also super genki dama he took out buu and shenron with.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

Shenron? You mean the evil one?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes . Super i shenron.


----------



## Dralavant (Nov 9, 2007)

Yo guys for those how don't know about this site, check out It's really good and very funny.  it's incredible. It has so much info on DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi 3. Enjoy it.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 9, 2007)

*Cool Video*

this AMV

DBZ anime and game comparions Goku vs Vegeta Sayain Saga Fight.

I been watching some footage of the game and came across this. Really well done.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> this AMV
> 
> DBZ anime and game comparions Goku vs Vegeta Sayain Saga Fight.
> 
> I been watching some footage of the game and came across this. Really well done.



Shit was nice, rep for that.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn, that looks awesome. I cannot wait to play this.

Also, I cannot wait to be able to use kaioken.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

My friend is really excited about this game for some reason I think it looks the same as the other 20.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 9, 2007)

It's online, has all most everyone, and plays really well. I'm excited too.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh shit I forgot about the online sadly he is getting it for ps2


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, it's gonna have more characters, better gameplay, more attacks, better graphics, better cut scenes, etc...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah I'm defiantly looking forward to this. I will be waiting for the Wii version though.

That side-by-side anime comparison was awesome :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Yeah I'm defiantly looking forward to this. I will be waiting for the Wii version though.
> 
> That side-by-side anime comparison was awesome :amazed



I was gonna do the same as you, but since i can get the PS2 version a week early and the delay of the Wii version i decided to go for it. But tell me if the online's worth it or laggy piece of shit, thanks.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

The problem I have with the Wii version is that I've played the PS2 version for every game, so it's hard to go from a PlayStation controller to a Wii controller.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> The problem I have with the Wii version is that I've played the PS2 version for every game, so it's hard to go from a PlayStation controller to a Wii controller.



Do what i did. Pick up PS2 version. Then when Wii version is 30 in a month pick it up again and replay it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

When is BT3 coming out? On IGN.com it says Nov. 13th. If it's out now, I'm wasting precious time not owning this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> When is BT3 coming out? On IGN.com it says Nov. 13th. If it's out now, I'm wasting precious time not owning this game.



Got copies early up in New york, check out local game stores.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll do that tomorrow. I have this problem of feeling like if I don't get it as soon as it comes out I'm not a worthy DBZ fan. @_@

Also, I watched a couple of your reviews on youtube. Nice job.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I'll do that tomorrow. I have this problem of feeling like if I don't get it as soon as it comes out I'm not a worthy DBZ fan. @_@
> 
> Also, I watched a couple of your reviews on youtube. Nice job.



Why thank you 

It's so far a pretty cool game, but man do i suck at telaporting


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'm one of those freaks who sits in a dark room all day, perfecting my skills with all the characters in BT2. I'm still pissed because I cannot figure out how to unlock Son Gohan (Son's adoptive grandfather).


----------



## TheWon (Nov 9, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> The problem I have with the Wii version is that I've played the PS2 version for every game, so it's hard to go from a PlayStation controller to a Wii controller.



Just use the Classic or Gamecube Controller like on part 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2007)

Comparing DBZ:BT3 1-3
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=wLTwshRj9j4[/YOUTUBE]
People on here better know that song ^_^

Three fights, fights listed there.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=eLsUdS-mCmI[/YOUTUBE]

Please rate and comment, thanks guys


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 10, 2007)

You're ok for a beginner , just need to get down your teleporting timing down and learn a few more fluid combinations from melee to special moves.  Since you had the game for not tha long you get an 8.5 . (also the epic grandad song was nice  )


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, i suck at telaporting, i can't do it for shit in this game  In my prime time with BT2 i did it all the time *Friends hated me for it* now i barely could do it  But hopefully i'll get better


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

> People on here better know that song ^_^



WE GOTTA POWER!!

I prefer Cha-La Head-Cha-La.

BTW, BT3 looks amazing. Picking this up soon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah , it's actually easier to do it in 3 in my opinion...or i just got magically like 75% better at it.....


And the fluidness (the lack of it) of your combos was more of an obvious thing to me actually , you wasted quite a bit of time esp with the ssj4 dragonfist...i was like "use it use it come on already gogogo ! " XD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> WE GOTTA POWER!!
> 
> I prefer Cha-La Head-Cha-La.
> 
> BTW, BT3 looks amazing. Picking this up soon.



YAY someone knows 

I like both. 

@Dreiko - Well i gotta admit i wasn't playing my best. Tomorrow in my review i better do it better


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

I've mastered BT2. I beat Story Mode, unlocked every character, beat Tournament mode on every level and Ultimate Battle Z of every level. >:3


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I've mastered BT2. I beat Story Mode, unlocked every character, beat Tournament mode on every level and Ultimate Battle Z of every level. >:3



Nicejob! Now remember BT3 normal mode is like BT2 hard mode. The game stepped up in cheapness.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

One of the things I'm excited about. >


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> One of the things I'm excited about. >



Nice. 

Bumping my videos to this page. 
*Comparing DBZ:BT3 1-3*
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=wLTwshRj9j4[/YOUTUBE]
People on here better know that song 
*
Three fights, fights listed there.*
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=eLsUdS-mCmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

I must say, Dragon Ball Z has given the world quite a few awesome video games. From the early SNES fighting games like Super Budoten to the Budokai series.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2007)

I just today found a very weird way to make videos of ps2 games using my new laptop and i made a few high level play ones on the hardest mode , i'm uploading 2 of em on youtube right now , i have about 10 of em and all of em are 5 on 5 and 10ish minutes long...althoguh except in one round where i purposely chose weak chars against the best ones i only used 2-3 .


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 11, 2007)

Well give us your youtube page so we can check them out Dre! lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll post it here once they're up.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2007)

*Dragon Ball Z BT3 REVIEW is here, enjoy my people*! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yRWqw-AI1Q[/YOUTUBE]

*PART TWO UP! *

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BkTeqXvGAI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Birkin (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice review. Now get your ass to the registration


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I suppose it's harder to make ps3 games than wii games or something . And i hope that the wii version will make use of the wii wifi. I mean untill now only pokemon battle revolution will be using it .



I doubt Dragon Ball Z will ever come out now for 360/PS3 because theres a huge difference in graphics between Wii and 360/PS3 so either they make a seperate game for the expensive consoles or just stick with PS2/Wii its a shame my PS2 slim broke and Sony wouldnt give me a new one for free..


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I doubt Dragon Ball Z will ever come out now for 360/PS3 because theres a huge difference in graphics between Wii and 360/PS3 so either they make a seperate game for the expensive consoles or just stick with PS2/Wii its a shame my PS2 slim broke and Sony wouldnt give me a new one for free..



New PS3 game is announced and DBZ Online for 360...

Beginning of a epic 5 VS 5 battle *My friend and me *

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=VDeNzIh7Z1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> WMV seems to work, it's what i use.



I use a weird tv thing from my laptop's tv card to save em and it only has it's own format....i messed around with movie maker for the first time in my life cause youtube said you could change the format with it but no option for it was available...i'm getting angry just thinking of it so i just gave up and i'm playing fft for psp .


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 13, 2007)

Is Chi-Chi and Bulma in this game?


----------



## Seany (Nov 13, 2007)

^ Kid Chichi is playable, but no bulma

Ahh and i'll have to pick this up soon. I didn't know that it just came out here. The date was set for the end of this month but they always bloody change it  

i'll pick up the collectors edition


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 13, 2007)

I finally got it!! Fuck yeah, I'm excited. Taking a break for now, but I just finished the Garlic Jr. saga. And I'm excited about using Kid Chi-Chi (who is fucking hot, btw).


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 13, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I finally got it!! Fuck yeah, I'm excited. Taking a break for now, but I just finished the Garlic Jr. saga. And I'm excited about using Kid Chi-Chi (who is fucking hot, btw).



..........Pedo


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 13, 2007)

Tell me that isn't fucking hot.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Tell me that isn't fucking hot.



Not hot


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, I'd hit it.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 13, 2007)

i just got it too bad i gotta wait till my mom's soap is over.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 13, 2007)

PedoBear Award Goes To


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Vegito-Kun, but Dr.X gets a close second


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 13, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> PedoBear Award Goes To
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lmao pwn.

Anyway yeah... lol

I'm actually wondering what sorts of attacks and such kid ChiChi has, care to enlighten me anyone who has the game?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 13, 2007)

I think she has that helmet beam and helmet razor.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 13, 2007)

Probably the attack where she throws that thing from her helmet at the dude.


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Tell me that isn't fucking hot.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 13, 2007)

Actually early bulma > all other db-z women.


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually early bulma > all other db-z women.


Agreed.....


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 13, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Tell me that isn't fucking hot.



I know! 






lol


----------



## Goom (Nov 14, 2007)

hmmm im gonna get this game once i finish bt2 lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 15, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> hmmm im gonna get this game once i finish bt2 lol.



Just don't bother with 2 cause the gameplay is different and you'll be doing bad to yourself cause of the losses you'll suffer in the online .


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 16, 2007)

I got the game, the fighting is dope. 

But the storyline is wack

5 fights for the entire namek saga, cell saga and buu saga?

wtf??

i cant fight with chou gohan vs buu, etc..


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> I got the game, the fighting is dope.
> 
> But the storyline is wack
> 
> ...



Yeah, happy about that. Long story for fighters = boring


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> ..........Pedo


you cant be a pedo waching a drawing

and loli hentai is the best


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 16, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> I got the game, the fighting is dope.
> 
> But the storyline is wack
> 
> ...



Well they did that because BT2 had the whole story, long and drawn out, so they decided to make the story more compact in BT3. I don't really mind, I'll have online to tide me over after beating it on the Wii


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2007)

Exactly , it's not like we've not played the exact same story x5 already (and some of us who had snes x 10 lol ). BT3 concentrated on what if's rather than what bt2 did , and also with the online play of the wii we'll have unimaginable goodness in our hands  .


And the word is lolicon....now if you're a pedo too....could be but not all of em are.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 18, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> Did anyone unlock Future Gohan yet?  He's a God.



Yes , ever since the 6th of october . He's good but his ki charge is sorta slow and his specials are not that strong but their coolness more than makes up for it . Much better than adult gohan for sure though. 

(still he doesn't touch teen ssj2 or ultimate gohan   )


----------



## Dralavant (Nov 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> (still he doesn't touch teen ssj2 or ultimate gohan   )



I get to differ. But anyway, I just got the game and man is it difficult. It's hard to get the controls. It's alot different than Tenkaichi 2, they took out alot of the cool moves from some players and it's alot harder to counter especially with the AI knowing your every move.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 18, 2007)

D-rush ninja said:


> I get to differ. But anyway, I just got the game and man is it difficult. It's hard to get the controls. It's alot different than Tenkaichi 2, they took out alot of the cool moves from some players and it's alot harder to counter especially with the AI knowing your every move.



You sorta contradict yourself lol , you say you just got the game but you know it better than someone who has had it for a month and  a half?...


(and just to let you know that what i said above is not an opinion , all of ssj2 teen gohan's and ultimate gohan's moved do MUCH more dmg than future gohan's , ssj2's UB is unblockable and both him and ultimate can flinch wall characters while future can't , also they're much faster and charge ki faster and have better B1s...they're simply better in every single category)


----------



## Dralavant (Nov 18, 2007)

Ah you're probably right, I like all the versions of Gohan anyway so it shouldn't really matter I guess, I just wish they wouldn't have changed so much in the gameplay. Another thing, I can't listen to any of the music from the japanese version. That sucks.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 18, 2007)

D-rush ninja said:


> Ah you're probably right, I like all the versions of Gohan anyway so it shouldn't really matter I guess, I just wish they wouldn't have changed so much in the gameplay. Another thing, I can't listen to any of the music from the japanese version. That sucks.



They didn't really....if anythign it's easier now to play good , the ONLY thing that i liked more before was the upward and downward aura-dash. And since we're talking gohan....tell me you don't simply adore kid gohan's UB  .

I actually can teleport out of attacks combos etc much better than i did in bt2...btw what do you mean you can't listen to the music?

You don't' like it? Cause i love it lol.


Btw be sure to join our forum tournament....check out the online gaming section for the thread.


----------



## beezley1981 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Dragon Ball Z Budakai Tenkaichi 3*

I was amazed that there isn't a thread for this (At least I found no reference in the SEARCH function), nor on the first 2 pages of the forum. I played the hell out of the first 3 Budakai games (not related to the Tenkaichi games). I bought the first Tenkaichi game when it came out, and was extremely disappointed with the fact that there were no in game transformations. When the second installment came out, I didn't even bother to buy it. Now that the third game is being released for the Wii, I am considering getting it. I have been waiting for a anime fighter to be released with online capabilities. I've heard the fighting system is improved, and that transformations are in this game, (as with the last installment). My question is, are the transformations limited to one stage? Example: Is normal Goku capable of KK, SS, SS2, SS3, SS4? Or, is it more of a normal Goku, straight to SS4? Or some stupid shit like that? Power level increases were a HUGE part of the anime, when transformations weren't included in the first Tenkaichi, I gave up on the series. But with online play, I am strongly considering going back to it. Is there any knowledge of how the transformation system is laid out? Thanks.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2007)

I am amazed that you did not find the thread here or the wii online thread or the wii tournament thread lol.


Vote here 

Vote here 

Tousen

I've had it since october 5 (japanese version) and it rocks. I'll get the wii version when it's out in the US for online play.


Ever since the previous game you could go to any tranformation stage , only the first one had em totally separate (you still can start ssj4 if you want though). And kaioken is more like a special move than a transformation.

Check out all the chars in the tier list of the tourney , i made it , it includes ALL 161 chars and their points representing their game worth.


----------



## beezley1981 (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I did type "Dragon Ball Z Budakai Tenkaichi 3", "Dragon Ball Z", "Dragon Ball Z Tenkaichi 3" into the search function. What I didn't type was "DBZ Budakai Tenkaichi 3" Many thanks, but now I feel like an ass


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2007)

beezley1981 said:


> Well, I did type "Dragon Ball Z Budakai Tenkaichi 3", "Dragon Ball Z", "Dragon Ball Z Tenkaichi 3" into the search function. What I didn't type was "DBZ Budakai Tenkaichi 3" Many thanks, but now I feel like an ass



It's cool im not mad or anything...just weirded out XD.


If you have another questions ask me in the threads or PM or w/e...love to talk about that great game lol.


----------



## Jesus Date (Nov 25, 2007)

beezley1981 said:


> Well, I did type "Dragon Ball Z Budakai Tenkaichi 3", "Dragon Ball Z", "Dragon Ball Z Tenkaichi 3" into the search function. What I didn't type was "DBZ Budakai Tenkaichi 3" Many thanks, but now I feel like an ass



the search funtion doesn't work at the moment. ^^


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 25, 2007)

like what was said, the search function isn't working...hmmm to merge or trash...meh merge.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh naughty Chammy


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 28, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> Just finished the 100 missions. Already did survival mode and the story line.  How do I get more secret items?  I'm still missing some.



Disk fusion battles give you some , also you wish for some from porounga and of course there's a ton of em to buy , if you buy em all you also earn one more special z item.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 28, 2007)

Still waiting on the Wii version, glad I am tbh. I've seen them next to eachother and the Wii version looks better imo. Coupled w/ the controls and online... yeah it was worth the wait.

Plus it gives me something to play, I'll be done with all other big titles by then lol.


----------



## sagar (Nov 28, 2007)

they have a tenkiachi 3?????? already??
i luved the first 3 budokia games..... when tenkiachi 1 came out i bought it and was shocked cuz it wasnt as promising as it looked...... i dint buy tenkiachi 2 and now they have a tenkiachi 3? wow


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2007)

Tenkaichi 2 is ALOT better than 1...

WAAAAY better, but you can still be very cheap.^^^


----------



## Jaga (Nov 28, 2007)

just a few more days until BT3 comes out... i can't wait to get it!

EDIT: does anybody know if this game uses friend codes or if it uses the EA Nation type thing with usernames?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 29, 2007)

Jaga said:


> just a few more days until BT3 comes out... i can't wait to get it!
> 
> EDIT: does anybody know if this game uses friend codes or if it uses the EA Nation type thing with usernames?



Yes on the FCs not sure on the nation things.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 29, 2007)

was over at EBGames web site, and looks like the game is out a few days early for Wii:



EDIT: nvm... EBGames changed it now to 12/03


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

The game looks great props to the devs for making it look like the anime in 3D


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 1, 2007)

I just got my wii version...oh what a glorious day .


----------



## Kethool (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know if this has been asked, 30 pages is too much to read through.

Does the european version have japanese voices and music?


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I just got my wii version...oh what a glorious day .



Is it any different then BT2? And do you think it's worth $50?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 1, 2007)

It is worth $50 because of Online Play! Just bell BT2 if you have it and get this.

I'm playng the Wii version too, the game is pretty fun and pretty challenging too. I'm playing on Normal at Dragon History(Story mode) I used the Classic Controller at first but it was very hard to play with so I switched to Wii Mote + Nunchuck. It's working a lot better for me too surprisngly. >.< I've died a couple times against Vegeta in Saiyan Saga already, took me awhile to get the hang of it.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 1, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> It is worth $50 because of Online Play! Just bell BT2 if you have it and get this.
> 
> I'm playng the Wii version too, the game is pretty fun and pretty challenging too. I'm playing on Normal at Dragon History(Story mode) I used the Classic Controller at first but it was very hard to play with so I switched to Wii Mote + Nunchuck. It's working a lot better for me too surprisngly. >.< I've died a couple times against Vegeta in Saiyan Saga already, took me awhile to get the hang of it.



*Is it any different then BT2?*


----------



## Birkin (Dec 1, 2007)

Good enough advertising?


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 1, 2007)

i want it
i heard there is a girl from another manga is it true


----------



## Birkin (Dec 1, 2007)

Arale. She has a brief appearance in the original Dragon Ball series. She's from Dr. Slump. She's actually more powerful than all DBZ characters lol.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 1, 2007)

Ryoshi. Go pick it up. I'm training at normal earth's gravity in my bed room. I so can play online. Hopefully I won't get murdered.


----------



## botoman (Dec 1, 2007)

I just got this game for PS2 (got used to the controls from BT2). 

Anyway, I'm a little disappointed by the game. I'm happy they tried to do different things, such as the way battles are fought and the counters. Some things, though, like the Sim Dragon mode and Dragon History mode (so far, anyway), just aren't that appealing to me. I much prefer BT2 right now. If my friends get the Wii version and I can get online, I might just trade in the PS2 one for the Wii one.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 1, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Ryoshi. Go pick it up. I'm training at normal earth's gravity in my bed room. I so can play online. Hopefully I won't get murdered.



I have to find a way to get $50.


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 1, 2007)

how do you guys put ur games on youtube? do u film them with a camcorder?


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 1, 2007)

Waste of Space said:


> Arale. She has a brief appearance in the original Dragon Ball series. She's from Dr. Slump. She's actually more powerful than all DBZ characters lol.


u cant be F***ing serious


----------



## Jaga (Dec 1, 2007)

Waste of Space said:


> Arale. She has a brief appearance in the original Dragon Ball series. She's from Dr. Slump. She's actually more powerful than all DBZ characters lol.



here is Arale



she looks weaker then a Bulma or Bra... but looks can be deceiving since she's an android


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 1, 2007)

No f in way


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 1, 2007)

^^Nope she is a robot


----------



## Birkin (Dec 1, 2007)

Lee1993 said:


> No f in way



Yes way. In her manga, which is also created by Toriyama, she splits planets with a single punch.


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 1, 2007)

Damn she seems like a character to try out


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 1, 2007)

Frieza owned me in story mode. =/ Damn Goku.


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 1, 2007)

^^Lol you suck man. I defeated Frieza fairly easily


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> Is it any different then BT2? And do you think it's worth $50?



You crazy? It's bt2 on hyper-steroids with online play and wii quality graphics.

I've actually bought both the JP ps2 version of bt3 and now i went and bought it's wii version and a classic wii controller (cause i'm used to playing it on ps2's controller and that's exactly like it) so for me it's actually worth $110.


----------



## Vongola (Dec 2, 2007)

Getting the ps2 version for xmas


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 2, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^^Lol you suck man. I defeated Frieza fairly easily



I was playing on Normal man, it took me 2 or 3 tries though. It's hard as hell to get a Kamehameha to land in any of my fights, they always teleport or fly away.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I was playing on Normal man, it took me 2 or 3 tries though. It's hard as hell to get a Kamehameha to land in any of my fights, they always teleport or fly away.



Lol then you suck even more...i played it again since i just go the wii version and i played it on hard and it was so easy and boring....i only can have a challenge from very hard at my level it seems .


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 2, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I was playing on Normal man, it took me 2 or 3 tries though. It's hard as hell to get a Kamehameha to land in any of my fights, they always teleport or fly away.


Instantaneous Transmission + Stun = Face to face Kamehameha 


I'm not that used to using specials ever since BT1, so I make ends meet with combos and juggles instead ^^; Anyone (player or COM) takes longer to beat, but it works for me =P


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 2, 2007)

lol
what r the what if sagas like


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Instantaneous Transmission + Stun = Face to face Kamehameha
> 
> 
> I'm not that used to using specials ever since BT1, so I make ends meet with combos and juggles instead ^^; Anyone (player or COM) takes longer to beat, but it works for me =P



I'm like that too with some chars (broly for example) but some that have b1's that give ki or fast ki charge ( like gohan or buu) are good for blasts...you could try linking a B2 or UB to the end of your juggling combo...that's what i find the most effective all around.


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 2, 2007)

Damn straight


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2007)

Anybody with fast internet wanna vesre me?


----------



## milkshakes (Dec 2, 2007)

Man i cant wait for the awsome characters,


----------



## Jaga (Dec 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Anybody with fast internet wanna vesre me?



i have a fast internet, and wanna play you...

i just don't have the game yet 

hopefully by wed...hope your training


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2007)

Jaga said:


> i have a fast internet, and wanna play you...
> 
> i just don't have the game yet
> 
> hopefully by wed...hope your training



I have been training ever since october 5 on the jp ps2 version...and my record of 62 wins and 2 losses (due to lag) speaks in itself . Currently i'm unlocking the rest of the z items for the wii version so i doubt i'll remain in the 13th position in the ranking mode though .


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm gonna try and pick this up on friday. I'll verse all of you. WITH BARDOCK!

lol

Does he have any more moves this time? lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> I'm gonna try and pick this up on friday. I'll verse all of you. WITH BARDOCK!
> 
> lol
> 
> Does he have any more moves this time? lol



Everybody does...although not specials like final flash...those are the same amounts...just look cooler or replaced with better ones.


And yeah bardock rocks....although i doubt you can play him better than me since his story is the one i use to get dragonballs...and you need tons of dragonballs in this game .


----------



## Birkin (Dec 2, 2007)

jesus christ dreikoo stop being so full of yourself


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2007)

Waste of Space said:


> jesus christ dreikoo stop being so full of yourself



Huh? i was just answering his question and i added a positive relation i have with the person ( liking bardock) together with the information that you need lots of dragonballs in this gamr....someone's getting a bit paranoid i think lol.


If i'm overestimating my abilities then i'm just gonna have my ass beaten by the people here...*right*?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Huh? i was just answering his question and i added a positive relation i have with the person ( liking bardock) together with the information that you need lots of dragonballs in this gamr....someone's getting a bit paranoid i think lol.
> 
> 
> If i'm overestimating my abilities then i'm just gonna have my ass beaten by the people here...*right*?





> I have been training ever since october 5 on the jp ps2 version...and my record of 62 wins and 2 losses (due to lag) speaks in itself . Currently i'm unlocking the rest of the z items for the wii version so i doubt i'll remain in the 13th position in the ranking mode though .



That is my answer. I've seen the last 5 pages and they're all filled with this lol. and i never said you weren't good, which would be ridiculous if you turned out to suck.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2007)

Waste of Space said:


> That is my answer. I've seen the last 5 pages and they're all filled with this lol. and i never said you weren't good, which would be ridiculous if you turned out to suck.



I was asked if i trained...what would you like me to have answered ? It's not my fault people don't read the previous pages and just ask the same old questions...if you look further behind , the amount of time i've had the game is one of tens of multi-repeated question in this thread.

Would you prefer it if my reply was "GTFO and read the previous 5 pages noob!" ? Or is the fact that's me detailing my skills is what's repeated instead of the game having 161 instead of 150 chars your problem?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 2, 2007)

the fact that you lable yourself better than us here is what takes the piss


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 2, 2007)

Had trouble with Garlic Jr., took me a couple tries.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2007)

Waste of Space said:


> the fact that you lable yourself better than us here is what takes the piss



So , if i'm wrong i'll get beaten and be made fun of and you'd be correct and if i own you then i'd have been correct all along in my saying what i've been saying and not out of line at all , i always knew i was taking that risk....again i do not see what your problem with this situation is though...


And btw i never said exactly that i'm better than everyone , i just described my feats in this game...i very well may not be the best , i prefer to let my actions speak for themselves though and it's not my fault my actions speak in (cocky) volumes.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 2, 2007)

Wide nosed, breathin all the white mans air. They eat all the chicken, they think their the best dancers, and THEY STINK!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 2, 2007)

I've beaten Story mode and ultimate battle mode, but still haven't unlocked the Pilaf robots, Kid Chi-Chi or Future Gohan.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I've beaten Story mode and ultimate battle mode, but still haven't unlocked the Pilaf robots, Kid Chi-Chi or Future Gohan.



You wish for em with the dragonballs . ( i think pilaf is unlocked from the tournaments actually...don't remember which one though...just do all of em at all levels of difficulty).


----------



## Jaga (Dec 2, 2007)

it's cool if he boasts that he's good... in fact he should be doing it... if he's good he has the right to tell us that 

...but....



Dreikoo said:


> I have been training ever since october 5 on the jp ps2 version...and my record of 62 wins and 2 losses (due to lag) speaks in itself . Currently i'm unlocking the rest of the z items for the wii version so i doubt i'll remain in the 13th position in the ranking mode though .



since your so good... in the tournament you should get a mandatory handicap...50% health for you or if you want 100% health you have to have all of the lower characters like Hercule...lol

while the rest of us have the SSJ4 Gogetas and such


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2007)

Jaga said:


> it's cool if he boasts that he's good... in fact he should be doing it... if he's good he has the right to tell us that
> 
> ...but....
> 
> ...



It would be fun actually....since i beat a customized broly with my uncustomised ssj3 goku without losing half a bar and multiple ssj4 gogetas  with them never nailing direct damage and only guard damage on the online....

But yeah prolly not since the rules are already set and no handicap rule exists. (they were set with knowledge that i'd have the game ever since it's Jp release so it was taken into account too....actually I was the one who made the tier list from my experience of the JP version lol)


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 2, 2007)

FIGHT!!! FIGHT!!!! FIGHT!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 2, 2007)

Whew, I just finished all the DBZ arcs. Now I got DBGT to do.

Kid Buu was a little annoying, damn bastard wouldn't give me a chance to charge up.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 3, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]KMCFLIEOQ28[/YOUTUBE]

Well since the game is out and most you guys are playing. Called me cheap if you like, but i'm waiting for a save file. I don't have the time to play all the way through.

I been looking at some WiFi matches. WE all might seen this one already. If not enjoy the first fight. It rocks


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 3, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> [YOUTUBE]KMCFLIEOQ28[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Well since the game is out and most you guys are playing. Called me a cheap if you like, but i'm waiting for a save file. I don't have the time to play all the way through.
> 
> I been looking at some WiFi matches. WE all might seen this one already. If not enjoy the first fight. It rocks


Can you define the "all the way"?....the game has like 130 chars already unlocked when you start a new game...you don't' have the 10 hours it takes to beat the storymode and the after that another 20 or so to unlock thee z items etc?....if you can't afford to put that little of a time in a fighter game (fighters require tons of practice to be good at them) you won't have the funnest of online experiences...also part of the fun of games IS the unlocking process.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Can you define the "all the way"?....the game has like 130 chars already unlocked when you start a new game...you don't' have the 10 hours it takes to beat the storymode and the after that another 20 or so to unlock thee z items etc?....if you can't afford to put that little of a time in a fighter game (fighters require tons of practice to be good at them) you won't have the funnest of online experiences...also part of the fun of games IS the unlocking process.



Sorry dude, but I'm a 30 year old step dad who works at night. I sleep during the morning after I get off, and then take care of the kid in the afternoon. I get maybe 1 hour a day to game. At that rate it would take me about 12 days to beat this game. I would rather wait for a save. To get the character I want, and then train with him. Well time to go to sleep. I just got off a hour ago, and the boy gets out of school in 3 hours. 

A word to the wise. never grow up.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 3, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Sorry dude, but I'm a 30 year old step dad who works at night. I sleep during the morning after I get off, and then take care of the kid in the afternoon. I get maybe 1 hour a day to game. At that rate it would take me about 12 days to beat this game. I would rather wait for a save. To get the character I want, and then train with him. Well time to go to sleep. I just got off a hour ago, and the boy gets out of school in 3 hours.
> 
> A word to the wise. never grow up.



I already did , although i do not have kids my schedule is super full , i'm a full time college student and i work , still i manage to find time to play games.

If you only can devote 1 hour a day to play games than maybe this genre of games isn't the one for you. For example yesterday it was sunday so i played about 12 hours straight to practice (even though i've had the game for like 2 months and have spent close to 150 hours on it already) and even with that i still do not feel even 80% ready as i want to be...it may just be a difference in gaming goals , yours and mine...i dunno lol....all i know is that in fighters you want to beat every opponent you face....that's the goal...and starting a fighter game knowing that you will not do that seems pointless to me.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I already did , although i do not have kids my schedule is super full , i'm a full time college student and i work , still i manage to find time to play games.
> 
> If you only can devote 1 hour a day to play games than maybe this genre of games isn't the one for you. For example yesterday it was sunday so i played about 12 hours straight to practice (even though i've had the game for like 2 months and have spent close to 150 hours on it already) and even with that i still do not feel even 80% ready as i want to be...it may just be a difference in gaming goals , yours and mine...i dunno lol....all i know is that in fighters you want to beat every opponent you face....that's the goal...and starting a fighter game knowing that you will not do that seems pointless to me.



That nap sucked. I understand what your saying. For me it's not really about fighting to be the best. I'm a Nintendo Fanboy. SO I have never played a online game till the DS and Wii. I played on the X-Band for SNES years ago. SO it's more about the experience. Certain games like Kart, Clubhouse games, and Tetris are games I compete in. DBZ is more about playing a online DBZ game. I'm a big anime fan, and I use to play fighting games alot. Street Fighter series is my shit. So if  I get totally killed online. It's ok I wasn't trying to be the best anyway. Later school is almost out.


----------



## gemasis (Dec 3, 2007)

*Some matches for you*

Hi, 

I`m new to this forum, seems pretty decent from what i`ve read thus far....anyhow here are some matches I did on very strong. It was either my normal vs a red potara, red vs red or my red potara vs 1 to 4 red potaras.

Here are some matches
I drawed another NejiHana fanart. 

I drawed another NejiHana fanart. 

I drawed another NejiHana fanart. 

The rest are here:
I drawed another NejiHana fanart. 

Look forward to being here for a while


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 3, 2007)

If my scedule was ever that busy, I would quit video games.

Though, I'm thinking about quitting in a year or two. Give the Wii and DS to my bro and sis.

I'm going to need $ to spend on my car and shit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 3, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> That nap sucked. I understand what your saying. For me it's not really about fighting to be the best. I'm a Nintendo Fanboy. SO I have never played a online game till the DS and Wii. I played on the X-Band for SNES years ago. SO it's more about the experience. Certain games like Kart, Clubhouse games, and Tetris are games I compete in. DBZ is more about playing a online DBZ game. I'm a big anime fan, and I use to play fighting games alot. Street Fighter series is my shit. So if  I get totally killed online. It's ok I wasn't trying to be the best anyway. Later school is almost out.



I see in your sig you have some gifs from super stars...do you have ultimate stars too? We could play online...i'm quite fond of that game actually...we have a sorta big thread for it here int he online section....check it out.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I already did , although i do not have kids my schedule is super full , i'm a full time college student and i work , still i manage to find time to play games.



whoa me too! 

although i go in stretches where i play video games every day and then stop playing for a while.

i got my wii in feb of this year and played it everyday for a month and then didn't even turn it on until august when i got mario strikers.... then i played everyday for 2-3 weeks and didn't play until i got nba live in october...

currently though i don't see my gaming put on hold because of naruto, dbz, and then smash bros and mario kart next year...and i haven't even opened mario galaxy yet ...and oh ya winter break is coming up so lots of gaming ahead for me...


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 3, 2007)

Jaga said:


> whoa me too!
> 
> although i go in stretches where i play video games every day and then stop playing for a while.
> 
> ...



Ah..so you too are getting narutimate accel 2 for Christmas eh ? .


----------



## Jaga (Dec 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Ah..so you too are getting narutimate accel 2 for Christmas eh ? .



lol... i meant naruto: clash of ninja revolution...not narutimate accel (isn't that for ps2?)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 3, 2007)

So, who's you guys best character? I have multiple, but my best is probably Reacoom.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone have any tips on not falling out of the ring in the Budoka tournament? I am in DB Saga.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 4, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Anyone have any tips on not falling out of the ring in the Budoka tournament? I am in DB Saga.



Uhh...play in a way that does not permit the opponent to hit you....i have no specific tips cause i never encountered that problem.





> lol... i meant naruto: clash of ninja revolution...not narutimate accel (isn't that for ps2?)



Yeah it's for ps2....don't you have a ps2? ...and clash on ninja revolution is like only 20 chars before the timeskip...accel 2 even includes shippuuden Sasuke Sai and Yamato. Also narutimate hero gameply > gekitou ninja taisen gameplay imo.



> So, who's you guys best character? I have multiple, but my best is probably Reacoom.



Too many to list....my fav chars though prolly are all versions of goku and gohan....i play the best with either super i shenron , broly and bebi.


----------



## wheres the beef? (Dec 4, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> So, who's you guys best character? I have multiple, but my best is probably Reacoom.



Tapion and Meta cooler for me


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 4, 2007)

I just unlocked Chi-Chi, hella awesome character. Probably the best out of all of the DB characters, other than Son, Arale and Piccolo Daimoh.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 4, 2007)

I like tambourine and hachan more than her lol.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 4, 2007)

i still don't have the game 

hopefully tomorrow after school i can take myself far beyond the next level


----------



## Highmura (Dec 4, 2007)

Is this game worth getting or is it just the same as the others?


----------



## Kamina (Dec 4, 2007)

My friend brought this game around for us too play and i must say i'm not impressed, the story aint great i expected some better gameplay, just dbz tenkachi 2 with a couple more moves and charecters, i hope the Wii version is better than the ps2 version.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2007)

New video, making them when i'm bored. I call em *DBZ: Legendary Battles.* Basically just fights that happened in the show. Not exactly the same though. Anyway enjoy. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=k3tewe1Ii90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 4, 2007)

Just bought it today for the Wii, am a big fan of 1 and 2, but this one is kind of disappointing, mainly because I hate the control scheme, I play with the Gamecube controller and the control set up sucks, but in BT2 I could change the settings how I want, this is the only game where you can't, and as a result I went from like a champion of this game to a total n00b. The online also sucks, talk about lag. The bonus disk is also nothing to scream about just clips of DBZ/GT fights, and no Goku Vs Vegeta was even on it, so that fails.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> New video, making them when i'm bored. I call em *DBZ: Legendary Battles.* Basically just fights that happened in the show. Not exactly the same though. Anyway enjoy.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=k3tewe1Ii90[/YOUTUBE]



This video makes DBZ tenkachi 3 look good.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 4, 2007)

Highmura said:


> Is this game worth getting or is it just the same as the others?



Rent it. It should be out for renting tommarow.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 4, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I just unlocked Chi-Chi, hella awesome character. Probably the best out of all of the DB characters, other than Son, Arale and Piccolo Daimoh.



.......When I battle you I just hope you don't have your cock out.....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 4, 2007)

I hope it ain't to hard to play on Wii. If it was PS2 I would pwn all of you. Seriously, with Reacoom or Vegeta (Scouter), I'm God.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> New video, making them when i'm bored. I call em *DBZ: Legendary Battles.* Basically just fights that happened in the show. Not exactly the same though. Anyway enjoy.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=k3tewe1Ii90[/YOUTUBE]



Silly white kid

we all know rap doesn't go with DBZ. Rock does.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 4, 2007)

I thought the rap went quite well with it.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 4, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I thought the rap went quite well with it.



LOL! YOUR WHITE TOO!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, I like listening to rap.

Anyways... yeah, all ya'll get ready to lose.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> Silly white kid
> 
> we all know rap doesn't go with DBZ. Rock does.



Ah...yea...No. Rock doesn't go with DBZ at all, it's why the american music sucks ass. And i hate rock so i can't possibly mix *MY* video with Rock music cause *MY* folder of music doesn't have Rock in it. So i put Rap. Hate it? Don't watch


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ah...yea...No. Rock doesn't go with DBZ at all, it's why the american music sucks ass. And i hate rock so i can't possibly mix *MY* video with Rock music cause *MY* folder of music doesn't have Rock in it. So i put Rap. Hate it? Don't watch



lol I don't hate it. I prefer hip-hop as well. It's just the songs you pick are so mainstream. If you've ever seen any of the DBZ movies you see that they use rock.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> lol I don't hate it. I prefer hip-hop as well. It's just the songs you pick are so mainstream. If you've ever seen any of the DBZ movies you see that they use rock.



Seen the japanese DBZ movies and don't remember much rock in either though could be wrong. If your talking about the US version = LOL. And only one of those songs is mainstream, and not my fault the song was/is hot.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 4, 2007)

Forget Rap, Techno is where it is at.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 4, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I hope it ain't to hard to play on Wii. If it was PS2 I would pwn all of you. Seriously, with Reacoom or Vegeta (Scouter), I'm God.



Use the classic controller for the wii , i do and i'm telling you it's EXACTLY like playing on ps2.




> LOL! YOUR WHITE TOO!



Lol well i'm white too but i don't like any other than the Jp music of dbz...so don't generalize .


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 4, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Forget Rap, Techno is where it is at.



............Ffffffffff          AG........

FFFFFFAAAAAAAAGGGGG

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

jokin


----------



## TheWon (Dec 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Use the classic controller for the wii , i do and i'm telling you it's EXACTLY like playing on ps2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Say Dreikoo Good Job. I see your in the top 10.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 4, 2007)

I was 4th but i had college so i couldn't play and people surpassed me >.<.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ah...yea...No. Rock doesn't go with DBZ at all, it's why the american music sucks ass. And i hate rock so i can't possibly mix *MY* video with Rock music cause *MY* folder of music doesn't have Rock in it. So i put Rap. Hate it? Don't watch



Brah, don't diss American music. No offense. Still, Japanese Dragon Ball uses mainly J-pop and J-rock.



> I was 4th but i had college so i couldn't play and people surpassed me >.<.



Wow, you must be pretty good. And whaddya mean by classic? Would I have to buy it, cause I really don't want to purchase another controller.


----------



## King Bookah (Dec 4, 2007)

Online play in this game is busted as shit. The shit is unplayable


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 4, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Brah, don't diss American music. No offense. Still, Japanese Dragon Ball uses mainly J-pop and J-rock.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you must be pretty good. And whaddya mean by classic? Would I have to buy it, cause I really don't want to purchase another controller.



Google "wii classic controller" , it goes into the wiimote where the nunchuck also goes and you use it as a gamepad , it's allmost 100% like ps2's controller in this game.

And yeah i'm decent  .127 wins 10 losses so far...and the losses were due to lag.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Brah, don't diss American music. No offense. Still, Japanese Dragon Ball uses mainly J-pop and J-rock.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you must be pretty good. And whaddya mean by classic? Would I have to buy it, cause I really don't want to purchase another controller.



I love American music just not rock. That's all i meant, i hate japanese music mostly so don't take offense


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok for the Wii Version does anyone know how to customize the Gamecube controller. I read it in the manual and it says to go to the controller opinion and select custom, but mine has no custom option just Normal mode and Simple, and when you press the A button, B button,ect. nothing happens. If I could just figure how to map out the controls to my GC controller I would like this game a whole lot more. So if anyone knows how to do this can you please tell me.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 5, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Ok for the Wii Version does anyone know how to customize the Gamecube controller. I read it in the manual and it says to go to the controller opinion and select custom, but mine has no custom option just Normal mode and Simple, and when you press the A button, B button,ect. nothing happens. If I could just figure how to map out the controls to my GC controller I would like this game a whole lot more. So if anyone knows how to do this can you please tell me.



Sorry man i don't have a GC controller...but as far as the classic wii controller goes it only  has normal mode....and that mode is exactly like playing the game with a ps2 controller.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2007)

Two more legendary Battles  Remember i'm not that good and i'm just doing this for fun. Enjoy!

*Dragonball Z Legendary Battle - Goku Vs Vegeta & Nappa*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=JNXj39VJ_2Y[/YOUTUBE]




*DragonBall Z Legendary Battle - Future Gohan Vs 18 & 17 *I changed the ending result * 
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=__1g8iWo-gY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaga (Dec 5, 2007)

i went to toysrus today and they didn't have BT3... and there employees are sooo damn stupid... they don't even know when there getting it...argh!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 6, 2007)

Jaga said:


> i went to toysrus today and they didn't have BT3... and there employees are sooo damn stupid... they don't even know when there getting it...argh!!



Gamestop is your friend.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 6, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Gamestop is your friend.



BT3 is in stock at walmart and bestbuy as well... but i have 35 bucks in ToysRUs gift cards that i need to use before the year ends


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2007)

hey doest BT3 have the falkoner music i love that sound track


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 6, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> hey doest BT3 have the falkoner music i love that sound track



Dunno...i never know any of the names of the not-japanese songs...and is has some generic rock music...not that crappy but nothing compared to the music of the japanese version.


----------



## Kethool (Dec 6, 2007)

Kethool said:


> I don't know if this has been asked, 30 pages is too much to read through.
> 
> Does the european version have japanese voices and music?


Anyone? Please?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 6, 2007)

How's the online? Friend Codes?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2007)

So saturday today , anybody wanna fight?


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 8, 2007)

I GOT MY COPY! YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!

Name - Kairace

I always pick Tapion

FC - 322241045053


----------



## TheWon (Dec 8, 2007)

Here is my FC 300765845156
Please add me. My overall skill is below average" hell maybe weak" But I need to train against real player. Thanks


----------



## Birkin (Dec 8, 2007)

Godfucking damnit

I need this game now


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 8, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Godfucking damnit
> 
> I need this game now



WHAT ARE YOU DOING NOW!?

GET IT!

SELL ALL YOUR GAMES!

PROSTITUTE!

IT'S THAT GOOD!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm gonna rent the Wii version as soon as I find Mario Party 8 to send back. >.>;;


----------



## Birkin (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, I live in Europe


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 8, 2007)

The game should have a cooler version of the Kaioken. Seriously, the Kaioken should be a transformation, not a power up.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 8, 2007)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS SOLD OUT WHERE IM AT!!!

SOLD OUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 8, 2007)

Banshi said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ITS SOLD OUT WHERE IM AT!!!
> 
> SOLD OUT!!!!!!!!!!



NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Dec 9, 2007)

Kethool said:


> Anyone? Please?



Ya the europe version does have the japanese AND Funi american  voices .It has the japanese opening with the japanese voice left in.
I dunno about the music. I think it does. I only got the game for £14 on tuesday.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 9, 2007)

CrazyVulpine said:


> Ya the europe version does have the japanese AND Funi american  voices .It has the japanese opening with the japanese voice left in.
> I dunno about the music. I think it does. I only got the game for ?14 on tuesday.



i thought the game came out in 2008 in Europe?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

^ So did I.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 9, 2007)

Online for me is super laggy. But it's getting less laggy as I progess but still laggy.

Now why can't we use Z-Sword Gohan, Jackie Chun, and most of the GT characters being left out.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 9, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> Online for me is super laggy. But it's getting less laggy as I progess but still laggy.
> 
> Now why can't we use Z-Sword Gohan, Jackie Chun, and most of the GT characters being left out.



wait for BT4


----------



## Cooli (Dec 9, 2007)

This game has everything it puts the previous games to shame


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol I beat a Ape Baby with my Tapion.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 9, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> Online for me is super laggy. But it's getting less laggy as I progess but still laggy.
> 
> Now why can't we use Z-Sword Gohan, Jackie Chun, and most of the GT characters being left out.



Kame shenin has his jacky chun alternate costume lol.

As for gohan...he never fought with the sword , only used it as training weight.


And gt was not made by toriyama so there .


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> Lol I beat a Ape Baby with my Tapion.



Ha, I beat Oozaru Son Goku, Oozaru Nappa, Oozaru Vegeta and Oozaru Raditz in a row with Muten Roshi (in normal form, mind you!).


----------



## TheWon (Dec 9, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Ha, I beat Oozaru Son Goku, Oozaru Nappa, Oozaru Vegeta and Oozaru Raditz in a row with Muten Roshi (in normal form, mind you!).



Online? Pretty impressive.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2007)

No, no, in Duel mode. Though, it was on the hardest setting. I'd probably do fairly well in online mode as well. Everyday, I play every mode of tournament mode on the hardest level and I train in training mode on the hardest level with my best characters (Mainly Reacoom).


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 9, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Ha, I beat Oozaru Son Goku, Oozaru Nappa, Oozaru Vegeta and Oozaru Raditz in a row with Muten Roshi (in normal form, mind you!).



Online? lol

Joe - LETS BATTLE! COME ON!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm getting the Wii version soon, and I'll own all ya punx.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 9, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> As for gohan...he never fought with the sword , only used it as training weight.
> 
> 
> And gt was not made by toriyama so there .



It couldn't hurt to make it a different costume for Gohan. even better if it was actually a new character made up.

And some GT characters are in it. >.>


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 9, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I'm getting the Wii version soon, and I'll own all ya punx.



psshhhhhhhhh


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, yeh? I'll kick yalls asses!!


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 9, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Oh, yeh? I'll kick yalls asses!!



alright who's your best character? Do you spam?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2007)

My best character is Reacoom, but I'm also good with Ma Junior (early) as well as Nappa, Son Goku (early) and Tenshinhan.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 9, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> My best character is Reacoom, but I'm also good with Ma Junior (early) as well as Nappa, Son Goku (early) and Tenshinhan.



Good, you don't pick cheap characters.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2007)

Most characters who can go SSJ bore me. I prefer characters that are "weaker" but have some other good techs. My custom Son Goku (early) is unstoppable when combined with the Kaioken.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 9, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Most characters who can go SSJ bore me. I prefer characters that are "weaker" but have some other good techs. My custom Son Goku (early) is unstoppable when combined with the Kaioken.



I CHALLENGE YOU TO A DUEL!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 9, 2007)

When I got my copy for the Wii.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Most characters who can go SSJ bore me. I prefer characters that are "weaker" but have some other good techs. My custom Son Goku (early) is unstoppable when combined with the Kaioken.



Sorry but that's just an opinion , power to the very limit + dragonfist/super genkidama blast stock combo >  full blast stock kaioken and kaioken attack combo.


I can understand you not liking em but don't knock off their game value  .

Also yeah i quite enjoy early goku too...but his 2 later base forms are even funner....with mid coming on top for possessing the strongest Ub in the game .


----------



## Birkin (Dec 11, 2007)

Has anyone tried playing this across regions yet?


----------



## StAtiXz6 (Dec 11, 2007)

anyone used the simple commands on the wii remote instead of the normal? how do u like it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2007)

StAtiXz6 said:


> anyone used the simple commands on the wii remote instead of the normal? how do u like it?



I just use the CC...never bothered with wiimote and nunchuck.


----------



## StAtiXz6 (Dec 11, 2007)

meh i only have a wii remote and nunchuck... i wanna get cc but i think i will snap it in half


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2007)

StAtiXz6 said:


> meh i only have a wii remote and nunchuck... i wanna get cc but i think i will snap it in half



I don't get what you mean....and i have it and it works fine.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 11, 2007)

Snap it in half? lmao wtf.

Its not some thin piece of paper, I find it more sturdy than the PS3 controller (w/o rumble).


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 11, 2007)

what's the point of ranking battle? I win and then they DC. It's fuckin cheap. If you can't take the heat get outcha ya fuckin SEAT! If you DC it should count as forfeit. Dreiko how the fuck did you get that high? Everyone fuckin DC's on me.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 11, 2007)

I haven't bought the game yet but I might get it for Christmas. I have a few questions about the game.

1. Is the online incredibly laggy as I've heard it is?
2. What are the major differences in the game from BT2
3. Is it better then BT2

Answering these questions would really help me decide whether to get this or Geometry Wars


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes, just unlocked Seripa (Fasha in the dub). Pretty good character.



> 1. Is the online incredibly laggy as I've heard it is?
> 2. What are the major differences in the game from BT2
> 3. Is it better then BT2



1. I wouldn't know.
2. Graphics are better, more detailed animations when it comes to attacks, tons more characters, lots of variety. There are also more modes, but, the Story mode really lacks, considering each saga only has three battles and it skips very important battles. But, you start off with quite a few characters and most of the levels of SSJ.
3. Hell yes, BT2 is nothing compared to it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> what's the point of ranking battle? I win and then they DC. It's fuckin cheap. If you can't take the heat get outcha ya fuckin SEAT! If you DC it should count as forfeit. Dreiko how the fuck did you get that high? Everyone fuckin DC's on me.



You've been very unlucky and faced jerks...most people don't dc from me , they ask for rematches cause of how bad they got owned .

Also having 408 wins and 15 losses sorta makes me a target for people i suppose  .


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 11, 2007)

Chaps said:


> I haven't bought the game yet but I might get it for Christmas. I have a few questions about the game.
> 
> 1. Is the online incredibly laggy as I've heard it is?
> 2. What are the major differences in the game from BT2
> ...




1. It's laggy but you'll have some smooth battles. And it's suppoidly going to get fixed.
2. More moves. Combos. More characters. It really feels like your doing a kamehameha when you do one.
3. Yes.......WTF kinda question is that lol

Don't buy geometry wars. BT3 for the win.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You've been very unlucky and faced jerks...most people don't dc from me , they ask for rematches cause of how bad they got owned .
> 
> Also having 408 wins and 15 losses sorta makes me a target for people i suppose  .



lol now your stuck. But don't you agree that DCing should be called forfeit.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> 1. It's laggy but you'll have some smooth battles. And it's suppoidly going to get fixed.
> 2. More moves. Combos. More characters. It really feels like your doing a kamehameha when you do one.
> 3. Yes.......WTF kinda question is that lol
> 
> Don't buy geometry wars. BT3 for the win.



Good this is reassuring. Who needs stupid Geometry Wars anyways


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> lol now your stuck. But don't you agree that DCing should be called forfeit.



Yes....duh.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 11, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Good this is reassuring. Who needs stupid Geometry Wars anyways



lol Geometry wars is for faggles.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> lol Geometry wars is for faggles.



DS is gonna have your ass  .


----------



## Jaga (Dec 12, 2007)

lol.. geometry wars.... i played that game back in my freshman year of high school... drawing circles, modes ponans, sin, cosine... yuck...

every1 says Budokai Tenkaichi 3 is awesome, excluding the online play (at least for now). check out IGN's review.. an 8.0 (only cause of online play's lag)


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes but that will be fixed soon.....i mean if it gets 8 with the lag without it it should be 9 at least.

I've played many lagless rounds and it's really fun....i've played 448 matches and only lost 15 times btw ....now i prove to ya that i wasn't just speaking strong .


----------



## Birkin (Dec 12, 2007)

Too bad I probably will never face you


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 12, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Too bad I probably will never face you



Why not? I wouldn't have a problem battling you...my fc is in my sig you just say when.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 12, 2007)

So it isn't region locked?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 12, 2007)

Birkin said:


> So it isn't region locked?



Only the random , not the FC matches.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 12, 2007)

That's nice, however, the release date over here is "slightly" delayed


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 12, 2007)

I'll own you guys. Seriously, I've mastered the PS2 version. I'm taking a break from it and setting my training on Soul Calibur 3 mode.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 12, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I'll own you guys. Seriously, I've mastered the PS2 version. I'm taking a break from it and setting my training on Soul Calibur 3 mode.



I've mastered the ps2 version ever since october 6....and i kept improving in the 2 months after that....


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 15, 2007)

Is their a Diego here?


----------



## Jaga (Dec 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I've mastered the ps2 version ever since october 6....and i kept improving in the 2 months after that....



Dreikoo, my son, i'll show you a power not seen for thousands of years

​


----------



## Firestorm (Dec 16, 2007)

yes it does confirm king vegeta, king cold and nail.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 16, 2007)

Jaga said:


> Dreikoo, my son, i'll show you a power not seen for thousands of years
> 
> ​



What's your online record kid? I'm at 551 total matches 536 wins....


----------



## Birkin (Dec 16, 2007)

Expect those losses to come rolling in when we play


----------



## Cooli (Dec 16, 2007)

Its real and its already out


----------



## Jaga (Dec 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What's your online record kid? I'm at 551 total matches 536 wins....



i haven't gotten the game yet 

but when i do, my son, get ready to see a power not seen for thousands of years

...not hundreds, but thousands 

​


----------



## Si Style (Dec 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What's your online record kid? I'm at 551 total matches 536 wins....



Make sure you put that on your CV


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 16, 2007)

Si Style said:


> Make sure you put that on your CV



Not the match record but the total time i've spent gaming will surely help with the career i'm getting once i get my masters.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 16, 2007)

Jaga said:


> i haven't gotten the game yet
> 
> but when i do, my son, get ready to see a power not seen for thousands of years
> 
> ...



lol  YOUR GONNA DIE IN 5 SECONDS! AHAHAHAAHAAHH!  

Ahhhhh this is good, this is makin me laugh.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 16, 2007)

So how much different is this game from BT2? *too lazy to look*


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 16, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> lol  YOUR GONNA DIE IN 5 SECONDS! AHAHAHAAHAAHH!
> 
> Ahhhhh this is good, this is makin me laugh.



Spoken from experience eh....


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Spoken from experience eh....



Yeah lol It's a lot harder then I thought. I thought I was gonna be a newtype at first lol (Anime humour ).


----------



## Birkin (Dec 16, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> lol  YOUR GONNA DIE IN 5 SECONDS! AHAHAHAAHAAHH!
> 
> Ahhhhh this is good, this is makin me laugh.



Let me guess

Dreikoo kicked your ass?

Owned.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 16, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Let me guess
> 
> Dreikoo kicked your ass?
> 
> Owned.



No not all. He has never fought me. I know because I've fought other elites.

.......Dreiko can't touch my dick.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 16, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> lol  YOUR GONNA DIE IN 5 SECONDS! AHAHAHAAHAAHH!
> 
> Ahhhhh this is good, this is makin me laugh.



oh yeah? well what do you say to this!

​


Ryoshi said:


> .......Dreiko can't touch my dick.



ew.. why would he want to...unless 


anyways i  hope they have the game at my damn TRU by Tuesday when i finish my exams


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 16, 2007)

All of ya'll, watch out. I'm getting BT3 for the Wii and the Wii classic controller for Christmas. I'll own you all with Reacoom. xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> All of ya'll, watch out. I'm getting BT3 for the Wii and the Wii classic controller for Christmas. I'll own you all with Reacoom. xD



Hey you like recoom too? XD i though i was the only one...he was much better in bt2 though...we can have a recoom-out .


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, Reacoom had cooler attacks "REACOOM... KICK!". I'm pretty sure he had that, right?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Yeah, Reacoom had cooler attacks "REACOOM... KICK!". I'm pretty sure he had that, right?



Not as an attack...his regular dash hit is pretty much that animation though , it never was a real "move" anyways....i think you're thinking of the budokai games not the sparking games lol.

I like his bomber...which really owned in bt2 but in 3 eraser gun is better cause they downgraded all volleys from their broken uberness .


Btw , Arale really really owns , i made a godly custom version of her...it has never even just stayed below 2 HP bars for long so far on the online .


----------



## Jaga (Dec 21, 2007)

i finally got the game!!! it's pretty fast paced and i like the new Wii controls... well except for the shaking it instead of pressing B like in BT2 to do combos. but otherwise i think their pretty good.

Dreikoo, I hope you have been training... The Jaga Games begin next Friday... be there or be a square!


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 21, 2007)

Jaga said:


> i finally got the game!!! it's pretty fast paced and i like the new Wii controls... well except for the shaking it instead of pressing B like in BT2 to do combos. but otherwise i think their pretty good.
> 
> Dreikoo, I hope you have been training... The Jaga Games begin next Friday... be there or be a square!



What's your Fc then , why not find out yourself if i'm ready or not ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2007)

My brother bought me the game yesterday as an early Christmas gift, so I guess I'll start playing it sometime today  

I sure hope they fixed the problem with part 2. Playing "2-players" was such a drag because the game play slowed done considerably on the Wii version.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 22, 2007)

I've unfortinatly taken this game off my christmas list as i hate the gamplay, it's exacly the same as the 2nd with new charecters and small cutscenes in the story mode nothing more i'm just gonna play on the 2nd as it's exacly the same.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2007)

When you see "part 2, 3, 4" in these type of series, you almost come to expect that they only tweak certain aspects of it. Like what they do with the Madden and NBA Live series. Do just enough where you think enough people might buy it.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 23, 2007)

This game is badass. Thats all there is to it.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What's your Fc then , why not find out yourself if i'm ready or not ?



i have noo idea... i haven't gotten a chance to play online

i got the game like 2 days ago in the morning, read some of the ultimate training or w.e its called and then tested my skills in tournament mode. i only got to play like 3 hours since i had to put away my wii... family came over for the holidays (the kids are vicious...they broke their own tv last year with a ps2 controller and i want to take no chance of my Wiimote flying into my tv)

anyways... i didn't like that time restriction for tournament mode.. i only got to play world tournament, the world tournament not in the stadium, and yamcha's tournament.

yamcha's tournament randomly selects fighters for you... i thought that was interesting... i got Kid Buu...and to my luck i was pretty good with him. i never used any of the bad guys in BT2 so it was an interesting twist

anyways... lets play on Saturday (if ur available) when my family leaves. i'll add u to my friends list


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Not as an attack...his regular dash hit is pretty much that animation though , it never was a real "move" anyways....i think you're thinking of the budokai games not the sparking games lol.
> 
> I like his bomber...which really owned in bt2 but in 3 eraser gun is better cause they downgraded all volleys from their broken uberness .
> 
> ...



Yeah, Arale is really fast. My best Saiyajin characters, out of all of them, are Future Gohan, Vegeta and SSJ Goku (End).

Hopefully when I get the Wii version, I can attain some Zeni so I can buy some custom stuff.


----------



## Nero (Dec 24, 2007)

i bought the game about 3 weeks ago and it still follows the same concept as the previous games but still  its a hit for playing with friends!


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2007)

Jaga said:


> i have noo idea... i haven't gotten a chance to play online
> 
> i got the game like 2 days ago in the morning, read some of the ultimate training or w.e its called and then tested my skills in tournament mode. i only got to play like 3 hours since i had to put away my wii... family came over for the holidays (the kids are vicious...they broke their own tv last year with a ps2 controller and i want to take no chance of my Wiimote flying into my tv)
> 
> ...


Lol that sounds terrible...don't you have your own private TV or something? I played like 12 hours str8 the Saturday i got the game XD.

And yes all chars good or evil rock , i play as mostly everyone XD...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 24, 2007)

I just got the game for Christmas Eve, I went home to go play it but now I can't find my numchuck, and I am not getting a Classic Controller until tomorrow.    frowny face.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 26, 2007)

my family left for a little while so i cracked out my wii, played a little sim dragon (i liked that mode) and then went online...i got to play 6 games 

4 of the matches were laggy as hell...one game second equaled to like 15 real life seconds - 3 ppl disconnected cuz they were getting their ass kicked by my SSJ2 Gohan and the 4th one i lost because some1 through a spirit bomb and the vanishing thing didn't work for me...lol...

the other 2 matches had lag as well, but not as much - 1 game second equaled to like 5 real life seconds and i managed to win them both.

hey Dreikoo if you play against people using friend codes does it still lag badly? oh how do i find out my friend code? i couldn't find it.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 26, 2007)

Jaga said:


> my family left for a little while so i cracked out my wii, played a little sim dragon (i liked that mode) and then went online...i got to play 6 games
> 
> 4 of the matches were laggy as hell...one game second equaled to like 15 real life seconds - 3 ppl disconnected cuz they were getting their ass kicked by my SSJ2 Gohan and the 4th one i lost because some1 through a spirit bomb and the vanishing thing didn't work for me...lol...
> 
> ...



Yo Jaga, battle me. You live in Trenton?

Schedule a match with me tonight. PM with the time.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 26, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> Yo Jaga, battle me. You live in Trenton?
> 
> Schedule a match with me tonight. PM with the time.



i sent you a PM...hmm... i forgot to say gimme your with your friend code...oh and how do i find out my friend code...? lol...such a noob question but i've only played a few hours


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 26, 2007)

Jaga said:


> i sent you a PM...hmm... i forgot to say gimme your with your friend code...oh and how do i find out my friend code...? lol...such a noob question but i've only played a few hours



You go to manage friends. And I think you click on get friend code. It should be there.

Heres my FC - 322241045053


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 26, 2007)

The lag depends on the connections of the opponents , i too have had a bunch of laggy rounds but also a bunch of lagfree ones so i know my connection is not the problem though. We could play and see if it's your connection that causes your lag.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 26, 2007)

So is it Drake O as in (Dray k oh) or drake oo like (Drake ooooooo)

lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 26, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> So is it Drake O as in (Dray k oh) or drake oo like (Drake ooooooo)
> 
> lol



dreh eee koh

The extra o is there cause my regular account was unaccessible so i had to make a new one....it was regular Dreiko .


----------



## Jaga (Dec 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> dreh eee koh
> 
> The extra o is there cause my regular account was unaccessible so i had to make a new one....it was regular Dreiko .



lol... i been pronouncing it as dry koo 

(like ooo ahhh!)

what is a Dreiko anyways?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2007)

playing through the "what-if" scenarios and some of them are pretty interesting. Although I messed up around the whole all-out Saiyan battle >_<

Hopefully I can beat the entire game sometime this week since I'm real lazy about it and start playing online once I get a bit more experience.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 26, 2007)

Jaga said:


> lol... i been pronouncing it as dry koo
> 
> (like ooo ahhh!)
> 
> what is a Dreiko anyways?



My name >.>.

It's a way of saying the dragon constellation's name in ancient greek.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 27, 2007)

Finally, I got it for the Wii. Online play has the worst lag I've ever seen. xD

Still, I've won some battles. I even beat a guy who had won 153 battles and only lost 2 and was using SSJ4 Gogeta. I curbstomped him with Dai Ni Dankai SSJ Vegeta.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 27, 2007)

i just heard this song and the first thing i thought of was Dragon Ball Z...Goku vs Frieza when Namek was blowing up...:

Iron & Wine - Such Great Heights

(don't watch the video, just listen to the audio)

i don't like rock, but i have to say this would have been hot to have in DBZ: BT3...what do you guys think?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 27, 2007)

Two things:

That song sucks hard.

and

It's blasphemy to even ASSOCIATE Dragon Ball Z with shitty pop crap like that.


I'll stick with Hironobu Kageyama, thank you.


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

Got the game today, can't beat Frieza, I am so ashamed v_v.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 27, 2007)

I finally just this game and can you play the other disc it comes with in the Wii? Or is it a DVD?


----------



## Hylian (Dec 27, 2007)

that saiyan 'what-if' battle was pretty epic >

WTO was that last one? devilman? lol


----------



## Jaga (Dec 28, 2007)

online anyone? 
​


----------



## Seany (Dec 28, 2007)

Finally got it for Ps2. I love it! although trying to do that counter warp is fustratingly hard..
It seems like it never responds in time. 
Haven't had any difficulty winning matches yet. Except Videl in tournament mode XD that bitch got me out of the ring..
I'm up to the androids on story mode.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 28, 2007)

Jaga said:


> online anyone?
> ​



Battle at 9:30?

I got a CC yesterday and it's quite fun. I KNOW YOUR SECRETS DREIKO!


----------



## Birkin (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't forget to sign up for the tournament if you haven't already


----------



## Jaga (Dec 28, 2007)

Ryoshi said:


> Battle at 9:30?
> 
> I got a CC yesterday and it's quite fun. I KNOW YOUR SECRETS DREIKO!



lets go Ryoshi.. i added u to my friends list..and Dreikoo too


my friend code is 210573842533


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 28, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Don't forget to sign up for the tournament if you haven't already



When does the tourney begin Goku? (cause it's still your name )


----------



## Birkin (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm currently quite unsure. I was thinking about kicking it off in January.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 31, 2007)

man i crushed Ryoshi... several times...he was crying "What are you!?!"

And i was like "Ally to good.....

.....NIGHTMARE TO YOU!!!!"

and he was crying and than owned him like so:



j/k...lol...i got owned like 20 times...lol


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 31, 2007)

I have more losses than wins cause the lag is usually so bad my man doesn't do what I tell em' to do. Still, I'm hella good when there's no lag.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 31, 2007)

Also, add me to your friends, my code is in mah sig.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 1, 2008)

Jaga said:


> man i crushed Ryoshi... several times...he was crying "What are you!?!"
> 
> And i was like "Ally to good.....
> 
> ...




LOL YOUR SUCH A LIER! AHAHAHAHAAHAH! 

YOU SHOULD LOOK UP TO ME!


I BEAT YOU WITH CHAOTZU! AND YOU WERE KID BUU!

I'LL TAKE ON ANYONE! Except you Dreiko. 

........I'm just an innocent kid.......

Dr.Friendly (Cell) You wanna match? I'd like to fight you.

Here's my FC - 322241045053

PM to schedule a fight. In the meantime, train.

AND YOU JAGA! WE SHALL FIGHT! AGAIN!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 1, 2008)

> Dr.Friendly (Cell) You wanna match? I'd like to fight you.
> 
> Here's my FC - 322241045053
> 
> PM to schedule a fight. In the meantime, train.



Ha, sure. I usually time out in most fights, but I'm pretty beast when I'm not lagging.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

I was wondering what the controls are like. Which is better and or easier to use the classic, gamecube or wii and nunchuck?

Also i heard there was new characters in it? any from nekomajin? 

 i look forward to the 28th so i can start fighting online with cell.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 1, 2008)

> i look forward to the 28th so i can start fighting online with cell.



Same here. Betch.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 1, 2008)

Cell said:


> Ha, sure. I usually time out in most fights, but I'm pretty beast when I'm not lagging.



man... in the midsts of our battle i got kicked off the Nintendo Wi-Fi network and couldn't get back on. i got to the menu with normal, friend, custom ect battles, but when i went to search for an opponent it kept disconnecting me.

...sounds like one of those glitches i heard in the atari community... i hope i don't have to reset my save or anything... 

anyways.. there were times when you were on offense and there was little to none lag... but as soon as i was on offense the lag came back in mighty storm...lol... how did you do that? 

i know in NBA Live 08 as i walk farther from the sensor bar the lag increases, but when i get within like 4-5 feet it's lag free...were you moving while playing BT3?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 1, 2008)

Haha, no, I was sitting in the same place the entire time. xD

Yeah, it cut me off right when I was about to finish you off with the Final Flash! Damn, it pissed me off. 



BTW, everyone, I beat Jaga in every battle except for one where the lag was a bitch.


----------

